# Femminicidio



## Tebe (25 Maggio 2013)

E' qualche giorno che mi riprometto di andare a vedere i dati reali del femminicidio in italia, in quanto non ricordo chi su questo forum aveva scritto che erano in aumento.
Così come i giornali.
In aumento di che?
Non abbiamo un osservatorio apposito come in Spagna mi sembra, con dati certi e rilevabili, e anche sui giornali non avevo letto fonti o statistiche se non generici .

Stamattina sono andate a cercare.
E i femminicidi sembra non siano assolutamente in aumento.
 Non ci sono osservatori in italia quindi tutti i dati che circolanoi, compresi quelli dei giornali, vengono da un blog "privato."che fa della lotta al femminicidio una vera e propria guerra.

Sono loro che stilano la classifica di quante donne vengono uccise, ma in un post hanno ammesso che il numero di 124 donne uccise l'anno scorso per femminicidio, all'interno del conteggio erano state inserite anche vittime collaterali, che nulla avevano a che fare con la statistica.
Il riconteggio ha permesso di abbassare a circa la metà il numero dei femminicidi.

Che sono in diminuzione dagli anni passati, ovvero dalla nascita del blog.

Questa notizia mi ha leggermente consolata.
Perchè vuol dire che non c'è nessun picco di questo delitto, ma anzi. Tutto dice che invece è in regressione. 
E questa è una notizia bellissima.
Spero che l'evoluzione faccia in fretta.

Per chi è interessato al blog

http://bollettino-di-guerra.noblogs.org/


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2013)

La differenza la fanno i telegiornali che vivono di sensazionalismo sanguinolento.
Un sollievo sapere che questo orribile fenomeno è in diminuzione, ma sinceramente mi sento a disagio al pensiero che comunque sono cose che continuano ad accadere.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Tutti i delitti sono in diminuzione, per fortuna! Mentre la sensibilità è in aumento, per fortuna!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Maggio 2013)

Alla faccia di quelli che dicono sempre "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio"......


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Alla faccia di quelli che dicono sempre "si stava meglio quando si stava peggio"......


:up::up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Maggio 2013)

La gente non vuole rendersi conto che in passato queste cose non si sentivano solo perchè non se ne parlava. Andando non poi tantissimo indietro nel tempo, poi, si arriva a periodi nei quali si diceva semplicemente "eh, si, son cose che accadono", oppure addirittura si consideravano "giuste".
Alla fin fine lo sciacallaggio giornalistico non fa poi così male: almeno sbatte in faccia a tanti benpensanti il volto delle vittime dell'ignoranza e della presunzione, sgretolando un poco il muro di ipocrisia ed omertà di chi sa e vede, dietro al quale si sviluppano e poi avvengono certe tragedie.


----------



## stellina (27 Maggio 2013)

tebe ma il femmicidio è il gesto catastrofico estremo di una violenza su una donna. sai sono in diminuzione forse i femminicidi o uxoricidi ma sono in estremo aumento i casi di violenza su una donna. 
forse le donne denunciano di più (ti dico che le donne vittime di violenza non denunciano esattamente per la stessa paura sociale che avevano 30 anni fa)
forse si sono create reti di sostegno collaterale tra donne (auto aiuto, mutuo soccorso, una mano lava l'altra...).
forse quegli uomini hanno capito che magari è meglio picchiarla o svilirla perchè se la ammazzano vanno loro nei casini...sono cinica forse ma reputo l'uomo maltrattante una bestia e una merda. quelli non sono uomini...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La gente non vuole rendersi conto che in passato queste cose non si sentivano solo perchè non se ne parlava. Andando non poi tantissimo indietro nel tempo, poi, si arriva a periodi nei quali si diceva semplicemente "eh, si, son cose che accadono", oppure addirittura si consideravano "giuste".
> *Alla fin fine lo sciacallaggio giornalistico non fa poi così male:* almeno sbatte in faccia a tanti benpensanti il volto delle vittime dell'ignoranza e della presunzione, sgretolando un poco il muro di ipocrisia ed omertà di chi sa e vede, dietro al quale si sviluppano e poi avvengono certe tragedie.


anche se nel caso specifico forse puoi avere ragione per tutto il resto il sciacallaggio giornalistico sarebbe da inserire come reato penale. 

Ma tanto non andrebbe in galera nessuno....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> tebe ma il femmicidio è il gesto catastrofico estremo di una violenza su una donna. sai sono in diminuzione forse i femminicidi o uxoricidi ma sono in estremo aumento i casi di violenza su una donna.
> forse le donne denunciano di più (ti dico che le donne vittime di violenza non denunciano esattamente per la stessa paura sociale che avevano 30 anni fa)
> forse si sono create reti di sostegno collaterale tra donne (auto aiuto, mutuo soccorso, una mano lava l'altra...).
> forse quegli uomini hanno capito che magari è meglio picchiarla o svilirla perchè se la ammazzano vanno loro nei casini...sono cinica forse ma reputo l'uomo maltrattante una bestia e una merda. quelli non sono uomini...


A me colpisce il termine...
Mentre il termine omicidio non è maschile ma neutro...
Ora abbiamo anche sto uso nuovo di termine che specifica l'uccisione della femmina..

Sono convinto che ora le donne denuncino di più...

Una volta dove andavano le donne a denunciare? 
L'unica persona che poteva dire qualcosa era il prete...
Si dice che era il prete che insomma andava dal marito a dire...cerca di comportarti meglio con tua moglie...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *A me colpisce il termine...
> Mentre il termine omicidio non è maschile ma neutro...
> Ora abbiamo anche sto uso nuovo di termine che specifica l'uccisione della femmina..
> *
> ...


Che infatti è una palessissima fesseria. Ma vabbè.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che infatti è una palessissima fesseria. Ma vabbè.



... un giorno anche noi uomini inizieremo a dimostrare per la parità dei sessi! e via tutti a petto nudooooo...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Maggio 2013)

A me sto termine mi fa cagare ...
Si tratta comunque di oomicidio altrimenti dovremmo 
Parlare anche di 
infanticidio
passanticidio ecc..ecc...
È disgustoso quanto siano  in aumento il non 
rispetto della vita altrui che sia femmina o maschio ...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ... un giorno anche noi uomini inizieremo a dimostrare per la parità dei sessi! e via tutti a petto nudooooo...:rotfl:


E tutti in corteo tenendoci i coglioni e urlando....
Sono pieniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Non ne possiamo piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tutti in corteo tenendoci i coglioni e urlando....
> Sono pieniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Non ne possiamo piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù...


magari d'estate eh!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sto termine mi fa cagare ...
> Si tratta comunque di oomicidio altrimenti dovremmo
> Parlare anche di
> infanticidio
> ...


vabbè ma è un termine tecnico di criminologia, termine che tra l'altro penso abbia più di un secolo. Non è riferito all'omicidio di una donna in genere, ma un omicidio avvenuto IN QUANTO la vittima era una donna, quindi il suo essere donna era una componente che ha determinato la sua morte.
Non si parla di femminicidio se durante una rapina viene uccisa una donna, si parla di femminicidio se una donna viene uccisa perchè moglie, ex, amante, figlia, sorella, madre o più semplicemente donna e quindi fisicamente più vulnerabile.
Criminologicamente(si dirà?) parlando sono connotazioni del tipo di delitto e hanno un senso nell'ambito dello studio sociologico, psicologico di certi fenomeni.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma è un termine tecnico di criminologia, termine che tra l'altro penso abbia più di un secolo. Non è riferito all'omicidio di una donna in genere, ma un omicidio avvenuto IN QUANTO la vittima era una donna, quindi il suo essere donna era una componente che ha determinato la sua morte.
> Non si parla di femminicidio se durante una rapina viene uccisa una donna, si parla di femminicidio se una donna viene uccisa perchè moglie, ex, amante, figlia, sorella, madre o più semplicemente donna e quindi fisicamente più vulnerabile.
> Criminologicamente(si dirà?) parlando sono connotazioni del tipo di delitto e hanno un senso nell'ambito dello studio sociologico, psicologico di certi fenomeni.


Si, ma è una cazzata. Sarà pure un termine in voga da più di un secolo in criminologia (mah), ma l'idea di chi questo termine lo usa e ne abusa attualmente è di fare di tragedia idelogia.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma è una cazzata. Sarà pure un termine in voga da più di un secolo in criminologia (mah), ma l'idea di chi questo termine lo usa e ne abusa attualmente è di fare di tragedia idelogia.


ne abuseranno certamente questo non ne fa una cazzata.
ti si è scomposta l'ultima parola, riordinala o propongo un anagramma


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma è un termine tecnico di criminologia, termine che tra l'altro penso abbia più di un secolo. Non è riferito all'omicidio di una donna in genere, ma un omicidio avvenuto IN QUANTO la vittima era una donna, quindi il suo essere donna era una componente che ha determinato la sua morte.
> Non si parla di femminicidio se durante una rapina viene uccisa una donna, si parla di femminicidio se una donna viene uccisa perchè moglie, ex, amante, figlia, sorella, madre o più semplicemente donna e quindi fisicamente più vulnerabile.
> Criminologicamente(si dirà?) parlando sono connotazioni del tipo di delitto e hanno un senso nell'ambito dello studio sociologico, psicologico di certi fenomeni.


Perfetto Sbri sei sempre chiara :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne abuseranno certamente questo non ne fa una cazzata.
> ti si è scomposta l'ultima parola, riordinala o propongo un anagramma


Eccome no. 

P.S: Vai con l'anagramma.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccome no.
> 
> P.S: Vai con l'anagramma.


 dio le gioca


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sto termine mi fa cagare ...
> Si tratta comunque di oomicidio altrimenti dovremmo
> Parlare anche di
> infanticidio
> ...


Infatti si parla di infanticidio che è un reato commesso prevalente dalle madri o da pedofili. Si dice femminicidio non certo l'omicidio di una donna per rapina o a causa di mafia ma solo per quelle che venivano definite e non si vuol che siano più così definite "cause passionali" che sono un retaggio culturale delle attenuanti per "causa d'onore". Abolite quelle attenuanti si vorrebbe che diventassero aggravanti. Ad esempio la violenza sessuale, prima delle ultime riforme, distingueva tra violenza carnale (che prevedeva la penetrazione e quindi la possibilità della gravidanza) e atti di libidine violenta che comprendevano il resto (considerati meno gravi) se l'autore della violenza era un consanguineo o chi era in posizione di potere la pena era diminuita  perché vi era sottostante un'idea di proprietà sul corpo della donna a meno che non vi fosse pubblico scandalo (idea di decoro). Inoltre era un reato contro la morale e perseguibile solo su denuncia, mentre ora è contro la persona ed è da perseguire d'ufficio, qualora se ne venga a conoscenza, ad esempio per ricovero ospedaliero. E le condizioni che erano attenuanti sono considerate aggravanti. Se non è chiaro il valore culturale e legislativo può sembrare una distinzione superflua.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dio le gioca


Logica o dei.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Logica o dei.


gioca le odi


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gioca le odi


Lodi e gioca.


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lodi e gioca.


olga odi ei!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> olga odi ei!


Cos'è? Inuit?


----------



## Minerva (27 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è? Inuit?


ma che ne so:rotfl:


----------



## stellina (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti si parla di infanticidio che è un reato commesso prevalente dalle madri o da pedofili. Si dice femminicidio non certo l'omicidio di una donna per rapina o a causa di mafia ma solo per quelle che venivano definite e non si vuol che siano più così definite "cause passionali" che sono un retaggio culturale delle attenuanti per "causa d'onore". Abolite quelle attenuanti si vorrebbe che diventassero aggravanti. Ad esempio la violenza sessuale, prima delle ultime riforme, distingueva tra violenza carnale (che prevedeva la penetrazione e quindi la possibilità della gravidanza) e atti di libidine violenta che comprendevano il resto (considerati meno gravi) se l'autore della violenza era un consanguineo o chi era in posizione di potere la pena era diminuita  perché vi era sottostante un'idea di proprietà sul corpo della donna a meno che non vi fosse pubblico scandalo (idea di decoro). *Inoltre era un reato contro la morale e perseguibile solo su denuncia, mentre ora è contro la persona ed è da perseguire d'ufficio, qualora se ne venga a conoscenza, ad esempio per ricovero ospedaliero.* E le condizioni che erano attenuanti sono considerate aggravanti. Se non è chiaro il valore culturale e legislativo può sembrare una distinzione superflua.


per il neretto è ancora su denuncia....si perseguono d'ufficio solo i casi da ricovero ospedaliero gravi. si lascia alla donna la decisione di denunciare l'abuso...e ci sono molte donne che vanno al pronto soccorso perchè hanno avuto un incidente domestico...tipo caduta dalla scala, scivolata in bagno....non so se mi spiego...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma è un termine tecnico di criminologia, termine che tra l'altro penso abbia più di un secolo. Non è riferito all'omicidio di una donna in genere, ma un omicidio avvenuto IN QUANTO la vittima era una donna, quindi il suo essere donna era una componente che ha determinato la sua morte.
> Non si parla di femminicidio se durante una rapina viene uccisa una donna, si parla di femminicidio se una donna viene uccisa perchè moglie, ex, amante, figlia, sorella, madre o più semplicemente donna e quindi fisicamente più vulnerabile.
> Criminologicamente(si dirà?) parlando sono connotazioni del tipo di delitto e hanno un senso nell'ambito dello studio sociologico, psicologico di certi fenomeni.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti si parla di infanticidio che è un reato commesso prevalente dalle madri o da pedofili. Si dice femminicidio non certo l'omicidio di una donna per rapina o a causa di mafia ma solo per quelle che venivano definite e non si vuol che siano più così definite "cause passionali" che sono un retaggio culturale delle attenuanti per "causa d'onore". Abolite quelle attenuanti si vorrebbe che diventassero aggravanti. Ad esempio la violenza sessuale, prima delle ultime riforme, distingueva tra violenza carnale (che prevedeva la penetrazione e quindi la possibilità della gravidanza) e atti di libidine violenta che comprendevano il resto (considerati meno gravi) se l'autore della violenza era un consanguineo o chi era in posizione di potere la pena era diminuita  perché vi era sottostante un'idea di proprietà sul corpo della donna a meno che non vi fosse pubblico scandalo (idea di decoro). Inoltre era un reato contro la morale e perseguibile solo su denuncia, mentre ora è contro la persona ed è da perseguire d'ufficio, qualora se ne venga a conoscenza, ad esempio per ricovero ospedaliero. E le condizioni che erano attenuanti sono considerate aggravanti. Se non è chiaro il valore culturale e legislativo può sembrare una distinzione superflua.



Cecherò di spiegarmi meglio 
cosa per me quasi impossibile per via scritta:
A cosa si riferisca in specifico il termine femmicidio mi è molto chiaro e a quanto ne so ha un percorso molto lungo e complicato alle spalle ...
quello che mi suona stonato e l'USO ATTUALE di  questo termine è il fatto che PER ME SIA un termine sessista e di norma A ME i termini sessisti danno parecchio fastidio soprattutto se usati per rimordere coscienze ed avere approvazioni ovazioni e applausi ...
Ma tantè la nostra cultura è stata ed è ancora pittosto sessista il linguaggio è sessista e se il linguaggio continua ad essere sessista la cultura non potrà modificarsi...
Comunque le statistiche dicono che su 400 persone assassinate 100 sono donne per mano di uomini e fin qui ok (è femicidio...Bhà) e gli altri 300 sono uomini assassinati per mano sempre di altri uomini e qui bhò che è chi lo sa ...
Il problema a quanto pare PER ME sottovalutato non è che sono ad esempio state assassinate 400 PERSONE ma  100 donne per mano di uomini ...quindi un problema gravissimo da trattare culturalmente pari al razzismo (per me al pari di un altro crimine compiuto ai danni verso un'altra persona )....
Facciamo un esempio  si sente spesso di madri che uccidono i loro figli, qualche tempo fa una madre addirittura ha ficcato la figlia in lavatr4ice centrifugandole  ma nessun masmedia si permette di dire che quella madre è un MOSTRO o un pezzo di merda ma si limita a dire che poverina soffriva di depressione fosse  al contrario invece sarebbe un Mostro pezzo di merda e chi più ne ha più ne metta....

IO e il mio modesto e ignorante parere invece di continuare a puntare il dito alla luna perdendo di vista la luna mi interrogherei  sulle reali condizioni dell'essere umano ,su cosa pensano le persone oggi su come è la sua visione del mondo accorgendomi che tale è pieno di violenza senza identità, e pieno di persone che cercano di mortificare altre persone manschi o femmine che siano.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Cecherò* di spiegarmi meglio
> cosa per me quasi impossibile per via scritta:
> A cosa si riferisca in specifico il termine femmicidio mi è molto chiaro e a quanto ne so ha un percorso molto lungo e complicato alle spalle ...
> quello che mi suona stonato e l'USO ATTUALE di questo termine è il fatto che PER ME SIA un termine sessista e di norma A ME i termini sessisti danno parecchio fastidio soprattutto se usati per rimordere coscienze ed avere approvazioni ovazioni e applausi ...
> ...


E sei partita indubbiamente alla grandissima.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> per il neretto è ancora su denuncia....si perseguono d'ufficio solo i casi da ricovero ospedaliero gravi. si lascia alla donna la decisione di denunciare l'abuso...e ci sono molte donne che vanno al pronto soccorso perchè hanno avuto un incidente domestico...tipo caduta dalla scala, scivolata in bagno....non so se mi spiego...


Lo stupro è perseguibile d'ufficio. Ovvio che se una non va in ospedale non lo sa nessuno. Ma significa anche che una volta denunciato non si può ritirare la denuncia.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Cecherò di spiegarmi meglio
> cosa per me quasi impossibile per via scritta:
> A cosa si riferisca in specifico il termine femmicidio mi è molto chiaro e a quanto ne so ha un percorso molto lungo e complicato alle spalle ...
> quello che mi suona stonato e l'USO ATTUALE di  questo termine è il fatto che PER ME SIA un termine sessista e di norma A ME i termini sessisti danno parecchio fastidio soprattutto se usati per rimordere coscienze ed avere approvazioni ovazioni e applausi ...
> ...


A parte i delitti di criminalità (rapine, criminalità organizzata, delitti a scopo di lucro, ...) io penso che la maggior parte degli omicidi venga compiuta perché non ci si sta con la testa. Nessuno se soppesa costi e benefici uccide un'altra persona. Però la legge limita moltissimo i casi perché altrimenti sarebbero pochissimi gli omicidi perseguibili. Premesso questo certamente una che mette un neonato in lavatrice non ci sta con la testa, altrimenti troverebbe modi molto più "copribili" per eliminare il figlio. Anche chi uccide una donna è certamente in uno stato di confusione mentale. Questi casi possono essere analizzati per risalire a quali condizioni personali e culturali portino un uomo a perdere la testa al punto di uccidere perché respinto. Per le condizioni personali si può far poco a breve termine per quelle culturali un po' di più se non si nega la particolarità di questi delitti. Lo stesso si dice degli infanticidi.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte i delitti di criminalità (rapine, criminalità organizzata, delitti a scopo di lucro, ...) io penso che la maggior parte degli omicidi venga compiuta perché non ci si sta con la testa. Nessuno se soppesa costi e benefici uccide un'altra persona. Però la legge limita moltissimo i casi perché altrimenti sarebbero pochissimi gli omicidi perseguibili. Premesso questo certamente una che mette un neonato in lavatrice non ci sta con la testa, altrimenti troverebbe modi molto più "copribili" per eliminare il figlio. Anche chi uccide una donna è certamente in uno stato di confusione mentale. Questi casi possono essere analizzati per risalire a quali condizioni personali e culturali portino un uomo a perdere la testa al punto di uccidere perché respinto. Per le condizioni personali si può far poco a breve termine per quelle culturali un po' di più se non si nega la particolarità di questi delitti. Lo stesso si dice degli infanticidi.


Non sono per nulla d'accordo sui costi e benefici.
La storia insegna, si legga al proposito, il Principe di Machiavelli...
Che...
Uccidere è una via molto spiccia per raggiungere determinati scopi.

Voglio impadronirmi della tua casa, ti uccido e mi metto ad abitare lì.

Secondo me, gli assassini, ci stanno molto con la testa, e compiono una scelta, logicissima.

Non a caso l'omicidio è stigmatizzato in ogni cultura.
Perchè si sa quanto sia facile uccidere in natura.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Maggio 2013)

E' veramente mirabile quanto sia indecorosamente ingente il numero delle teste svuotate con la pompa da vuoto,e poi rifarcite di merda pompata a 20 bar.
Mi direte che i liquidi non sono che in minima parte comprimibili......vi rispondero' che in certi crani le leggi della relativita' non trovano piu' applicazione,cosi' come avviene nel culo di un quasar o in un buco nero.
Perche' non c'e' mostruosita' che possa smuovere certe teste di cazzo imbevute di sterco da quasi 200 anni a recedere dal recitare a pappagallo le loro puttanate;neonati uccisi dopo averli messi in lavatrice,gettati nel tevere,buttati giu' dal balcone dopo aver dichiarato per mesi che si vogliono buttare giu' dal balcone,ragazzine rapite,stuprate ed uccise di cui si sa tutto,ma i magistrati non vogliono incriminare i magrebini e scavare li' dove i migliori cani del mondo gli han detto di scavare,terroni di 17 anni che picchiano la morosa di 15,la portano in campagna,le danno 20 coltellate,la lasciano li' agonizzante da sola,tornano dopo 2 ore che e' ancora viva,la cospargono di benzina e le danno fuoco.....e stamattina le giornaliste li' a calmare e sopire,dicendo che non e' il caso di pensare a reazioni barbare e medievali......eh,si,perche' come a quel militare che ha accoppato la moglie arrivavano le lettere in carcere delle donne innamorate,cosi' anche 'sto qua si sara' guadagnato stuoli di ammiratrici,che sarebbe troppo giusto fare entrare in carcere in modo che possa prenderle a manganellate sui denti.
Una scimmia decapita un ragazzo di 25 anni ed il suo bambino di 2 anni e' restato orfano,e tutti/e zitti/e......un'altra ha ucciso a colpi di piccone 3 persone qui in italia,e nessuno ha chiamato per due ore i soccorsi,e tutti zitti/e......perche' a dire qualcosa poi guadagnerebbero voti gli altri.
Pensa te cosa sarebbe successo se carnefici e vittime fossero state invertite.
Lo schifo ed il disprezzo che suscitate voi giustificatori di criminali si autoalimenta,anche se cio' non basta a definire l'orrore che la perversione e l'idiozia puo' arrivare a toccare nelle vostre teste traboccanti liquami.
A voi le espressioni della piu' bassa considerazione possibile.
Perche' l'amore e' un sentimento che nasce,cresce e spesso si affievolisce spegnendosi come una candela.
Lo schifo ed il disprezzo motivati s'accrescono vieppiu'.
Piu' inutili della merda;almeno quella si puo' usare per molteplici applicazioni,voi siete peggio del sale su Carthago.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' veramente mirabile quanto sia indecorosamente ingente il numero delle teste svuotate con la pompa da vuoto,e poi rifarcite di merda pompata a 20 bar.
> Mi direte che i liquidi non sono che in minima parte comprimibili......vi rispondero' che in certi crani le leggi della relativita' non trovano piu' applicazione,cosi' come avviene nel culo di un quasar o in un buco nero.
> Perche' non c'e' mostruosita' che possa smuovere certe teste di cazzo imbevute di sterco da quasi 200 anni a recedere dal recitare a pappagallo le loro puttanate;neonati uccisi dopo averli messi in lavatrice,gettati nel tevere,buttati giu' dal balcone dopo aver dichiarato per mesi che si vogliono buttare giu' dal balcone,ragazzine rapite,stuprate ed uccise di cui si sa tutto,ma i magistrati non vogliono incriminare i magrebini e scavare li' dove i migliori cani del mondo gli han detto di scavare,terroni di 17 anni che picchiano la morosa di 15,la portano in campagna,le danno 20 coltellate,la lasciano li' agonizzante da sola,tornano dopo 2 ore che e' ancora viva,la cospargono di benzina e le danno fuoco.....e stamattina le giornaliste li' a calmare e sopire,dicendo che non e' il caso di pensare a reazioni barbare e medievali......eh,si,perche' come a quel militare che ha accoppato la moglie arrivavano le lettere in carcere delle donne innamorate,cosi' anche 'sto qua si sara' guadagnato stuoli di ammiratrici,che sarebbe troppo giusto fare entrare in carcere in modo che possa prenderle a manganellate sui denti.
> Una scimmia decapita un ragazzo di 25 anni ed il suo bambino di 2 anni e' restato orfano,e tutti/e zitti/e......un'altra ha ucciso a colpi di piccone 3 persone qui in italia,e nessuno ha chiamato per due ore i soccorsi,e tutti zitti/e......perche' a dire qualcosa poi guadagnerebbero voti gli altri.
> ...


Tranne qualcosa diciamo che sono vieppiù concorde.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Ieri*

Ieri sera ho ascoltalto il padre di quel delinquente che in calabria ha ucciso la fidanzatina di 16 anni con 20 coltellate e per finire l'opera gli ha dato fuoco.Bene questo signore ha dichiarato:mio figlio è una bravo ragazzo non è quello che sta passando in tv.....!Adesso premesso che il figlio è un lurido pezzo di merda,io manderei in galera anche il padre che dichiara una cosa del genere,perchè un genitore simile può solo commettere danni,ed è pericoloso quanto il figlio.


----------



## stellina (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho ascoltalto il padre di quel delinquente che in calabria ha ucciso la fidanzatina di 16 anni con 20 coltellate e per finire l'opera gli ha dato fuoco.Bene questo signore ha dichiarato:mio figlio è una bravo ragazzo non è quello che sta passando in tv.....!Adesso premesso che il figlio è un lurido pezzo di merda,io manderei in galera anche il padre che dichiara una cosa del genere,perchè un genitore simile può solo commettere danni,ed è pericoloso quanto il figlio.


premesso che ti do ragione...non pensi che un figlio così viene su perchè il genitore ha sbagliato a fare il genitore. perchè gli ha trasmesso valori distorti? esempio per assurdo dei miei: se un uomo ogni volta che ha idee diverse con qualcuno lo mena e lo insulta, e il figlio fin da piccolo assiste a queste cose, come affronterà il figlio quelli che la pensano diversamente da lui? che messaggio avrà introiettato? si siederà e discuterà dei punti di vista a tavolino o menerà?


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

a volte le migliori (o peggiori) alleate del proprio aguzzino sono proprio le stesse vittime.ho sentito ora che giustamente il tribunale del riesame ha rifiutato la scarcerazione per quel fidanzato che aveva spappolato la milza a quella bella ragazza di non ricordo dove...nonostante lei avesse ritirato la denuncia pensando di perdonarlo


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte le migliori (o peggiori) alleate del proprio aguzzino sono proprio le stesse vittime.ho sentito ora che giustamente il tribunale del riesame ha rifiutato la scarcerazione per quel fidanzato che aveva spappolato la milza a quella bella ragazza di non ricordo dove...nonostante lei avesse ritirato la denuncia pensando di perdonarlo


per fortuna.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



stellina ha detto:


> premesso che ti do ragione...non pensi che un figlio così viene su perchè il genitore ha sbagliato a fare il genitore. perchè gli ha trasmesso valori distorti? esempio per assurdo dei miei: se un uomo ogni volta che ha idee diverse con qualcuno lo mena e lo insulta, e il figlio fin da piccolo assiste a queste cose, come affronterà il figlio quelli che la pensano diversamente da lui? che messaggio avrà introiettato? si siederà e discuterà dei punti di vista a tavolino o menerà?


Sai non mi sembra giusto crocifiggere sempre i genitori,ma si può difendere un figlio davanti ad una atrocità simile che è costata la vita ad una sedicenne?


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte i delitti di criminalità (rapine, criminalità organizzata, delitti a scopo di lucro, ...) io penso che la maggior parte degli omicidi venga compiuta perché non ci si sta con la testa. Nessuno se soppesa costi e benefici uccide un'altra persona. Però la legge limita moltissimo i casi perché altrimenti sarebbero pochissimi gli omicidi perseguibili. Premesso questo certamente una che mette un neonato in lavatrice non ci sta con la testa, altrimenti troverebbe modi molto più "copribili" per eliminare il figlio. *Anche chi uccide una donna è certamente in uno stato di confusione mentale. *Questi casi possono essere analizzati per risalire a quali condizioni personali e culturali portino un uomo a perdere la testa al punto di uccidere perché respinto. Per le condizioni personali si può far poco a breve termine per quelle culturali un po' di più se non si nega la particolarità di questi delitti. Lo stesso si dice degli infanticidi.


alcuni certo. 
Ma ti devi arrendere all'evidenza del fatto che ci sono persone che uccidono in assoluta lucidità.
E non credo siano la minor parte nei femminicidi.


----------



## stellina (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai non mi sembra giusto crocifiggere sempre i genitori,ma si può difendere un figlio davanti ad una atrocità simile che è costata la vita ad una sedicenne?


no che non si può! ma mi rendo anche conto che un genitore che non è intervenuto prima è perchè o non ha saputo intervenire in modo adeguato al caso o non ha visto. ti faccio un esempio mio figlio disse una volta una bestemmia ripetuta senza capirne il senso sentita a scuola. gli spiegai cosa aveva detto. dopo qualche giorno la ridisse...gli lavai la bocca col sapone...non l'ha mai più detta!!


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti i delitti sono in diminuzione, per fortuna! Mentre la sensibilità è in aumento, per fortuna!


:up:
Per quanto banale possa essere: mi vergogno di essere un maschio quando vedo ciò di cui i miei simili sono capaci. Perdona la retorica ma mi sentivo di scriverlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :up:
> Per quanto banale possa essere: mi vergogno di essere un maschio quando vedo ciò di cui i miei simili sono capaci. Perdona la retorica ma mi sentivo di scriverlo.


Ti risulta che le donne non commettano delitti?


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti risulta che le donne non commettano delitti?


Non con le modalità e la frequenza con cui noi uccidiamo loro. O la violenza sulle donne è una campagna pubblicitaria trés à la page inventata di sana pianta per un qualche fine non ben chiaro? Illuminami, grazie


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> alcuni certo.
> Ma ti devi arrendere all'evidenza del fatto che ci sono persone che uccidono in assoluta lucidità.
> E non credo siano la minor parte nei femminicidi.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Esempio: 
Tebe se mi lasci ti ammazzo.
Tu rispondi...Figuriamoci se un coglione come te ne sarebbe capace...

Ecco che intanto ti stai scavando la fossa...

Sai io conoscevo una che è stata uccisa da suo marito...

Certe cose partono sempre da lontano...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non con le modalità e la frequenza con cui noi uccidiamo loro. O la violenza sulle donne è una campagna pubblicitaria trés à la page inventata di sana pianta per un qualche fine non ben chiaro? Illuminami, grazie


La violenza è violenza. Punto. E le donne NON SONO UNA CATEGORIA A PARTE DEL GENERE UMANO. Femminicidio è una scemenza come lo sarebbe scrivere negricidio o gaycidio o che ne so. E' voler fare a tutti i costi, come ho già scritto, ideologia su una tragedia.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> alcuni certo.
> Ma ti devi arrendere all'evidenza del fatto che ci sono persone che uccidono in assoluta lucidità.
> E non credo siano la minor parte nei femminicidi.


Certo ci sono pure omicidi lucidi e premeditati, basta vedere tutte le mogli uccise che i mariti fingono di piangere dalla Rea a quella di Pisa ecc. Negli omicidi d'impeto c'è una componente di perdita del controllo che non comprende, come nel premeditato, l'illusione dell'impunità e che richiede disprezzo, crudeltà ecc ma che non è "conveniente" per chi lo compie, per questo dico che uno non ci sta tutto con la testa. Non è una giustificazione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :up:
> Per quanto banale possa essere: mi vergogno di essere un maschio quando vedo ciò di cui i miei simili sono capaci. Perdona la retorica ma mi sentivo di scriverlo.


:up:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La violenza è violenza. Punto. E le donne NON SONO UNA CATEGORIA A PARTE DEL GENERE UMANO. Femminicidio è una scemenza come lo sarebbe scrivere negricidio o gaycidio o che ne so. E' voler fare a tutti i costi, come ho già scritto, ideologia su una tragedia.


O è sensibilizzare l'opinione pubblica, dipende dai punti di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La violenza è violenza. Punto. E le donne NON SONO UNA CATEGORIA A PARTE DEL GENERE UMANO. *Femminicidio è una scemenza come lo sarebbe scrivere negricidio o gaycidio *o che ne so. E' voler fare a tutti i costi, come ho già scritto, ideologia su una tragedia.


Infatti. Non è una scemenza. Non hai mai sentito parlare di KKK? Uccidevano (e talvolta uccidono ancora) per razzismo. Hai mai sentito parlare di Shoa? Non sono categorie a parte?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo ci sono pure omicidi lucidi e premeditati, basta vedere tutte le mogli uccise che i mariti fingono di piangere dalla Rea a quella di Pisa ecc. Negli omicidi d'impeto c'è una componente di perdita del controllo che non comprende, come nel premeditato, l'illusione dell'impunità e che richiede disprezzo, crudeltà ecc ma che non è "conveniente" per chi lo compie, per questo dico che uno non ci sta tutto con la testa. Non è una giustificazione.


Ma come fai a parlare così.
Cognizione di causa?

Ste cose non possono dirle solo chi le ha compiute?

Facile sempre proiettare le cose in teoria sugli altri no?

Ti sfugge che chi compie qualsiasi azione compie la sua analisi economica.
COn i suoi parametri e non con i tuoi.

Ragionare così non è ragionare opportunamente.

Puoi sempre trovare chi ti dice, io sono dispostissimo a finire anche in galera, pur di prendere a pugni chi mi sta sulle balle no?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O è sensibilizzare l'opinione pubblica, dipende dai punti di vista.


Si, certo. Vergognati un altro po' d'essere maschio, che t'hanno sensibilizzato a dovere.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, certo. *Vergognati un altro po' d'essere maschio*, *che t'hanno sensibilizzato a dovere*.


Per una volta sono molto felice di essere stato sensibilizzato a dovere. Spero che il lavaggio del cervello si diffonda. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Non è una scemenza. Non hai mai sentito parlare di KKK? Uccidevano (e talvolta uccidono ancora) per razzismo. Hai mai sentito parlare di Shoa? Non sono categorie a parte?


Ma categorie a parte de che? Ogni omicidio fa storia a sè, e le motivazioni possono essere di qualsivoglia ragione. LE MOTIVAZIONI. Non gli omicidi. Se uccidono un negro compiono un omicidio. Se uccidono una donna fanno LA STESSA COSA, non un FEMMINICIDIO, eh?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per una volta sono molto felice di essere stato sensibilizzato a dovere. Spero che il lavaggio del cervello si diffonda. :smile:


Sì.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Non è una scemenza. Non hai mai sentito parlare di KKK? Uccidevano (e talvolta uccidono ancora) per razzismo. Hai mai sentito parlare di Shoa? Non sono categorie a parte?


Nah, è lavaggio del cervello. E' tutto ok, il razzismo è un esagerazione e gli ebrei hanno inventato l'olocausto ....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Nah, è lavaggio del cervello. E' tutto ok, il razzismo è un esagerazione e gli ebrei hanno inventato l'olocausto ....


Ma che cazzo hai ricapito, su.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo hai ricapito, su.


Non hai capito tu. Se volessi capire capiresti, ma non ti applichi :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Nah, è lavaggio del cervello. E' tutto ok, il razzismo è un esagerazione e gli ebrei hanno inventato l'olocausto ....


Dovremmo vergognarci di essere persone,il messaggio dovrebbe essere questo.Ma io sono io.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito tu. Se volessi capire capiresti, ma non ti applichi :mexican:


No Brunella, affatto proprio. Negricidio? Lo hai mai sentito? Eh?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No Brunella, affatto proprio. Negricidio? Lo hai mai sentito? Eh?


 Certo che non l'ho mai sentito :sbatti: si chiama omicidio per razzismo. Non ti piace femminicidio? Suona male, non piace neanche a me (puro suono), sostituiscilo con omicidio per ragioni di genere. Esiste ugualmente.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No* Brunella*, affatto proprio. Negricidio? Lo hai mai sentito? Eh?




a me piace più Brunilde ....
lo trovo carino
senza offesa eh!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me piace più Brunilde ....
> lo trovo carino
> senza offesa eh!


Semmai morettina eh


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai morettina eh



Come vuoi tu ...
A me brunettas fa pensare ad un'amica che si chiama Brunella 
da noi chiamata Brunilde:smile:


----------



## stellina (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Come vuoi tu ...
> A me brunettas fa pensare ad un'amica che si chiama Brunella
> da noi chiamata Brunilde:smile:


brunetta non ti offendere ma a me brunetta fa pensare a renato brunetta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito tu. Se volessi capire capiresti, ma non ti applichi :mexican:


Quando non sa che replicare nel merito fa queste battutine acidule con piglio cheap snob che però incontrano forse il gusto di qualche fan che naviga sulla sua analoga lunghezza d'onda .... E' un modo come un altro per tagliare corto. Sopravviviamo ugualmente :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che non l'ho mai sentito :sbatti: si chiama *omicidio per razzismo*. Non ti piace femminicidio? Suona male, non piace neanche a me (puro suono), sostituiscilo con omicidio per ragioni di genere. Esiste ugualmente.


Ah! Ma guarda. Strano, vè? Invece omicidio di donna, non si può dire. Eh no, che voialtre siete un mondo a parte, slegato dall'uomo (che schifo, mi vergogno). Dai oh. Non mi piace perchè ha la connotazione tipica della classica femmina militante che non capisce una cippa di nulla di niente e ciarla a vanvera sul nulla. E quello è, in effetti.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quando non sa che replicare nel merito fa queste battutine acidule con piglio cheap snob che però incontrano forse il gusto di qualche fan che naviga sulla sua analoga lunghezza d'onda .... E' un modo come un altro per tagliare corto. Sopravviviamo ugualmente :mrgreen:


Eh no, non so replicare, no. Si vede, poi. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah! Ma guarda. Strano, vè? Invece omicidio di donna, non si può dire. Eh no. *Voialtre siete un mondo a parte, slegato dall'uomo *(che schifo, mi vergogno). Dai oh. Non mi piace perchè ha la connotazione tipica della classica femmina militante che non capisce una cippa di nulla di niente e ciarla a vanvera sul nulla. E quello è, in effetti.


Si si siete un mondo a parte. Slegato da noi. Ci infastidite. Non vi capiamo. Andreste forse soppresse ......


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, non so replicare, no. Si vede, poi. Mamma mamma.


Infatti si vede. Tu ovviamente non lo vedi perché essendo talmente preso da te stesso ed accecato dal tuo smisurato ego che puoi vedere di altro da te?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si si siete un mondo a parte. Slegato da noi. Ci infastidite. Non vi capiamo. Andreste forse soppresse ......


Guarda, facciamo così: tu mettiti sempre dove tira il vento, che se sei sveglio magari ti porta da qualche altra parte.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Infatti si vede. Tu ovviamente non lo vedi perché essendo talmente preso da te stesso ed accecato dal tuo smisurato ego che puoi vedere di altro da te?


Vabbè, allora invece di scrivere quelle battutine che tu attribuisci a me, rispondi un poco: dimmi dove non ho scritto qualcosa che non sia vero. Forza.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora invece di scrivere quelle battutine che tu attribuisci a me, rispondi un poco: dimmi dove non ho scritto qualcosa che non sia vero. Forza.


ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah la migliore dell'anno ...... quest'uomo scrive solo verità .... Un altro Unto dal Signore vaga tra noi comuni mortali. Purtroppo credo che tu sia serio. Roba non credere, mah


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah la migliore dell'anno ...... quest'uomo scrive solo verità .... Un altro Unto dal Signore vaga tra noi comuni mortali. Purtroppo credo che tu sia serio. Roba non credere, mah


Cvd.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cvd.


ma va là, megalomane


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Ma quale megalomane, dai. E smettila di vergognarti alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale megalomane, dai. E smettila di vergognarti alla cazzo di cane.


Smetterò di vergognarmi quando tu cesserai di camminare a mezzo metro da terra acquisendo finalmente la consapevolezza che non sei poi un granché.
Quindi mi vergognerò sempre ....


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Smetterò di vergognarmi quando tu cesserai di camminare a mezzo metro da terra acquisendo finalmente la consapevolezza che non sei poi un granché.
> Quindi mi vergognerò sempre ....


H7 tu la prendi un filo troppo sul personale. Io non ce l'ho con te perchè sei TU. Io vado per idee, non per persone. Tu ce l'hai con me perchè sono IO. E' diverso.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> H7 tu la prendi un filo troppo sul personale. Io non ce l'ho con te perchè sei TU. Io vado per idee, non per persone. Tu ce l'hai con me perchè sono IO. E' diverso.


Io non ce l'ho con te; ce l'ho con i modi con cui ti poni verso chi non ritieni al tuo livello. Molti. Lo trovo irriguardoso e ingiustificato, tutto qui. E' la millesima volta che lo dico. 
Quanto ai contenuti, non ho preconcetti, o almeno non più del normale. spesso aderisco alle tue posizioni. In questo caso dissento in toto.
Ci diciamo sempre le stesse cose. Siamo ripetetivi. Pazienza.


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

E nel mio vergognarmi mi sento persino di postare questo. Con trasporto.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Io non ce l'ho con te; ce l'ho con i modi con cui ti poni verso chi non ritieni al tuo livello*. Molti. Lo trovo irriguardoso e ingiustificato, tutto qui. E' la millesima volta che lo dico.
> Quanto ai contenuti, non ho preconcetti, o almeno non più del normale. spesso aderisco alle tue posizioni. In questo caso dissento in toto.
> Ci diciamo sempre le stesse cose. Siamo ripetetivi. Pazienza.


Vedi che ce l'hai con me?


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

questo 3d avresti dovuto non chiamarlo femminicidio perchè è come se avessi voluto scartare il resto della violenza perpetrata a random del mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Io non ce l'ho con te; ce l'ho con i modi con cui ti poni verso chi non ritieni al tuo livello. *Molti. *Lo trovo irriguardoso e ingiustificato, tutto qui. E' la millesima volta che lo dico.
> Quanto ai contenuti, non ho preconcetti, o almeno non più del normale. spesso aderisco alle tue posizioni. In questo caso dissento in toto.
> Ci diciamo sempre le stesse cose. Siamo ripetetivi. Pazienza.


in realtà tutti... ma non vuole affossarci.:mrgreen:


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

vi ricordo che esiste anche il parricidio, patricidio e uxoricidio

...prego:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (29 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vi ricordo che esiste anche il parricidio, patricidio e uxoricidio
> 
> ...prego:mrgreen:


Propongo una petizione per istituire il joeyblowcidio: niente pena, anzi, medaglia al valore civile per chi provvede :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:  Sono ovviamente e manifestamente SCHERZOSO Joey non me voglia. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> vi ricordo che esiste anche il parricidio, patricidio e uxoricidio
> 
> ...prego:mrgreen:


Che fanno riferimento a rapporti di parentela,ovvero non a etnia, razza, preferenze sessuali o religiose, sesso e quant'altro.


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fanno riferimento a rapporti di parentela,ovvero non a etnia, razza, preferenze sessuali o religiose, sesso e quant'altro.



in effetti il femminicidio potrebbe essere visto come uxoricidio in senso lato, non solo dell'uxor ma anche di donne che sono state legate sentimentalmente all'assassino


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti il femminicidio potrebbe essere visto come uxoricidio in senso lato, non solo dell'uxor ma anche di donne che sono state legate sentimentalmente all'assassino


Ti amo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/tgcom24/ultimi_arrivi/391804/franca-rame-lo-stupro-.html



vi posso postare lafranca e il suo stupro?
in sua memoria 
joei zitto e mosca


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che fanno riferimento a rapporti di parentela,ovvero non a etnia, razza, preferenze sessuali o religiose, sesso e quant'altro.


ma il femminicidio è riferito al fatto che la vittima è  "femmina" ...F E M M I N A  e uccisa per il significato di tale    parola aaaarrgghhhh ...Il termine *femminicidio, o femicidio, si riferisce alle violenze che vengono perpetrate dagli uomini ai danni delle donne in quanto tali, ossia in quanto appartenenti al genere femminile. Il femminicidio comprende inoltre tutti quei casi di omicidio in cui una donna viene uccisa da un uomo per motivi relativi alla sua identità di genere.

**« La forma estrema di violenza di genere contro le donne, prodotto della violazione dei suoi diritti umani in ambito pubblico e privato, attraverso varie condotte misogine - maltrattamenti, violenza fisica, psicologica, sessuale, educativa, sul lavoro, economica, patrimoniale, familiare, comunitaria o anche istituzionale - che comportano l’impunità delle condotte poste in essere tanto a livello sociale quanto dallo Stato e che, ponendo la donna in una posizione indifesa e di rischio, possono culminare con l’uccisione o il tentativo di uccisione della donna stessa, o in altre forme di morte violenta di donne e bambine: suicidi, incidenti, morti o sofferenze fisiche e psichiche comunque evitabili, dovute all’insicurezza, al disinteresse delle Istituzioni e alla esclusione dallo sviluppo e dalla democrazia »*(Marcela Lagarde)*
L'opposto sarebbe il maschicidio *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma il femminicidio è riferito al fatto che la vittima è  "femmina" ...F E M M I N A  e uccisa per il significato di tale    parola aaaarrgghhhh ...Il termine *femminicidio, o femicidio, si riferisce alle violenze che vengono perpetrate dagli uomini ai danni delle donne in quanto tali, ossia in quanto appartenenti al genere femminile. Il femminicidio comprende inoltre tutti quei casi di omicidio in cui una donna viene uccisa da un uomo per motivi relativi alla sua identità di genere.
> 
> **« La forma estrema di violenza di genere contro le donne, prodotto della violazione dei suoi diritti umani in ambito pubblico e privato, attraverso varie condotte misogine - maltrattamenti, violenza fisica, psicologica, sessuale, educativa, sul lavoro, economica, patrimoniale, familiare, comunitaria o anche istituzionale - che comportano l’impunità delle condotte poste in essere tanto a livello sociale quanto dallo Stato e che, ponendo la donna in una posizione indifesa e di rischio, possono culminare con l’uccisione o il tentativo di uccisione della donna stessa, o in altre forme di morte violenta di donne e bambine: suicidi, incidenti, morti o sofferenze fisiche e psichiche comunque evitabili, dovute all’insicurezza, al disinteresse delle Istituzioni e alla esclusione dallo sviluppo e dalla democrazia »*(Marcela Lagarde)*
> L'opposto sarebbe il maschicidio *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Minchia. Torna indietro e rileggi, eventualmente. Sennò anche no. FEMMINA. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Torna indietro e rileggi, eventualmente. Sennò anche no. FEMMINA. Mamma mamma.


JB è il significato sociologico  del termine poi se  lo vuoi stravolgere, modificare, cambiare ...scrivi a chi ha competenza e magari li convinci e lo cambiano  ciaoo


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> JB è il significato sociologico  del termine poi se  lo vuoi stravolgere, modificare, cambiare ...scrivi a chi ha competenza e magari li convinci e lo cambiano  ciaoo


No, e sti cazzi. Già è tanto che scrivo qua. Cià.


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti amo.



ma no, dai, è che andiamo d'accordissimo e logicamente ti senti attratto:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè in certe culture le adultere vengono uccise?
Mi pare che Cristo fu il primo a opporsi a questo stato di cose...ma lui appunto non stava molto bene, aveva parecchi problemi e ne creava molti. Proprio per i problemi che creava in seno alla sua comunità fu crocifisso.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> brunetta non ti offendere ma a me brunetta fa pensare a renato brunetta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo rimuovo talmente dai miei pensieri che me ne sono resa conto solo quando me l'hanno detto, volevo solo essere l'opposto di una blondie


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qualcuno sa dirmi perchè in certe culture le adultere vengono uccise?
> Mi pare che Cristo fu il primo a opporsi a questo stato di cose...ma lui appunto non stava molto bene, aveva parecchi problemi e ne creava molti. Proprio per i problemi che creava in seno alla sua comunità fu crocifisso.


Probabilmente perchè Daniele è passato da quelle parti.


P.S: VAFFANCULO DANIELE.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

L'astio e il sarcasmo con cui viene respinta l'idea stessa del fenomeno del femminicidio è segno della necessità di una riflessione culturale di cui gli uomini hanno necessità. Esiste l'infanticidio? Sì. E' prevalentemente compiuto da donne? Sì. Non lo nego per timore di venir accomunata. Lo sono accomunata in quanto donna e posso cercare di capire quali condizioni sociali, culturali, economiche, personali, psichiatriche possano portare a compiere quell'orribile delitto e approfondire in me e a livello culturale l'argomento per ridurre il più possibile che avvenga. Gli uomini potrebbero riflettere su loro stessi e quali eventi della loro formazione li hanno portati a provare quell'impulso contro una donna che sono stati in grado di controllare e lavorare per cambiare quel percorso culturale.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè Daniele è passato da quelle parti.
> 
> 
> P.S: VAFFANCULO DANIELE.


Ma Daniele non c'entra.
C'entra che in quelle culture è giusto e bene fare così.
E se domani il governo dice che c'è un premio in denaro per chi fa fuori le adultere, in quanto dannose alla società, vediamo come si mette.

Vediamo quanti dicono NO e quanti si rassegnano al nuovo corso degli eventi.

Dire che un uomo che uccide è perchè non ci sta con la testa è di un semplicistico spaventoso.

COme se io dicessi...
A morte tutte le settantenni perchè non sono più donne: ma solo delle vecchie streghe.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'astio e il sarcasmo con cui viene respinta l'idea stessa del fenomeno del femminicidio è segno della necessità di una riflessione culturale di cui gli uomini hanno necessità. Esiste l'infanticidio? Sì. E' prevalentemente compiuto da donne? Sì. Non lo nego per timore di venir accomunata. Lo sono accomunata in quanto donna e posso cercare di capire quali condizioni sociali, culturali, economiche, personali, psichiatriche possano portare a compiere quell'orribile delitto e approfondire in me e a livello culturale l'argomento per ridurre il più possibile che avvenga. Gli uomini potrebbero riflettere su loro stessi e quali eventi della loro formazione li hanno portati a provare quell'impulso contro una donna che sono stati in grado di controllare e lavorare per cambiare quel percorso culturale.


Nella cultura greca non c'era l'infanticidio.
Nascevi.
Tuo padre aveva diritto di vita o di morte su di te.
Ti accettava vivevi.
Teneva la braccia conserte cadevi giù dalla rupe di Leucade.

Ovvio gli antichi greci difronte al tuo orrore possono dire orripilati, voi invece manco li fate nascere i figli indesiderati.
Di che parliamo allora? DI Stalin che dà del criminale a Goering?


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'astio e il sarcasmo con cui viene respinta l'idea stessa del fenomeno del femminicidio è segno della necessità di una riflessione culturale di cui gli uomini hanno necessità. Esiste l'infanticidio? Sì. E' prevalentemente compiuto da donne? Sì. Non lo nego per timore di venir accomunata. Lo sono accomunata in quanto donna e posso cercare di capire quali condizioni sociali, culturali, economiche, personali, psichiatriche possano portare a compiere quell'orribile delitto e approfondire in me e a livello culturale l'argomento per ridurre il più possibile che avvenga. Gli uomini potrebbero riflettere su loro stessi e quali eventi della loro formazione li hanno portati a provare quell'impulso contro una donna che sono stati in grado di controllare e lavorare per cambiare quel percorso culturale.


Ma nessuno nega il fenomeno, come non nego gli omicidi per mafia, per rapina, per razzismo e via discorrendo. Ah, peraltro non nego neanche gli infanticidi, considerando che si chiamano così perchè coinvolgono minori particolarmente piccoli. Il punto è che a) il femminicidio non è un "fenomeno", come se la società si fosse improvvisamente abbrutita e le donne non fossero
mai morte anch'esse in maniera violenta come gli uomini e b) voi fate parte del genere umano, non vi distinguete in modo
particolare. Affatto. Se si uccidono donne, state tranquille che c'è un numero di morti maschile enne volte superiore, per qualsivoglia ragione, ma distinguere tra tragedie e tragedie in base al sesso coniando pure un termine all'uopo è di una pochezza di pensiero disarmante e frutto, peraltro,di retroterra idelogico da cottolengo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nessuno nega il fenomeno, come non nego gli omicidi per mafia, per rapina, per razzismo e via discorrendo. Ah, peraltro non nego neanche gli infanticidi, considerando che si chiamano così perchè coinvolgono minori particolarmente piccoli. Il punto è che a) il femminicidio non è un "fenomeno", come se la società si fosse improvvisamente abbrutita e le donne non fossero
> mai morte anch'esse in maniera violenta come gli uomini e b) voi fate parte del genere umano, non vi distinguete in modo
> particolare. Affatto. Se si uccidono donne, state tranquille che c'è un numero di morti maschile enne volte superiore, per qualsivoglia ragione, ma distinguere tra tragedie e tragedie in base al sesso coniando pure un termine all'uopo è di una pochezza di pensiero disarmante e frutto, peraltro,di retroterra idelogico da cottolengo.


Invece la differenza c'è tra un omicidio per mafia e uno per criminalità comune e sono due fenomeni da affrontare in modo differente. Così come è diverso il caso di un uomo ucciso per variegate ragioni e ucciso perché nero. E così per le donne. Mi domando perché non contribuisci, come uomo, a individuare cosa scatta nella testa di chi poi arriva a uccidere una donna che lo respinge, tradisce o lo lascia. Cosa è scattato nella testa di Daniele, per esempio, per cui un tradimento gli gira nella testa ossessivamente da anni con fantasie violente?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma nessuno nega il fenomeno, come non nego gli omicidi per mafia, per rapina, per razzismo e via discorrendo. Ah, peraltro non nego neanche gli infanticidi, considerando che si chiamano così perchè coinvolgono minori particolarmente piccoli. Il punto è che a) il femminicidio non è un "fenomeno", come se la società si fosse improvvisamente abbrutita e le donne non fossero
> mai morte anch'esse in maniera violenta come gli uomini e b) voi fate parte del genere umano, non vi distinguete in modo
> particolare. Affatto. Se si uccidono donne, state tranquille che c'è un numero di morti maschile enne volte superiore, per qualsivoglia ragione, ma *distinguere tra tragedie e tragedie in base al sesso *coniando pure un termine all'uopo è di una pochezza di pensiero disarmante e frutto, peraltro,di retroterra idelogico da cottolengo.



Ok.
Ma invece di pensare che si distinguono le tragedie in base al sesso, pensa che si distinguono le tragedia in base ai motivi che stanno dietro.

Se i motivi che spingono a ficcare neonati in lavatrice sono, per esempio, le depressioni post partum, cerchiamo di rendere più facile accedere ad aiuti dopo il parto.
Se il motivo che fa morire ammazzati tanti uomini al sud è la mafia, magari con misure mirate contro la mafia (ok ti prego ho capito che sono utopica, ma tanto dovresti aver capito il meccanismo)

Se tra le tante tragedie ce n'è una in particolare che ha meccanismi comuni e riconoscibili: sesso femminile la vittima, in relazione sentimentale con l'omicida, prima ci sono minacce, stalker o violenze domestiche, etc etc.... magari qualche misura ad hoc?
A sto punto chiamalo Frangipane invece che femminicidio, a me va bene.

Distinguere le cose non è per collezionarle in modo morboso, ma per identificare soluzioni -o tamponi- 

Tipo insegnare agli agenti a riconoscere che dietro un certo percorso raccontato da una donna ci può essere qualcosa di serio, in modo che non vengano fuori dicendo "ma fate pace suvvia con un piatto di pasta"?
Non chiamarlo fenomeno.
Chiamiamolo... un tipo di omicidio che ricorre attualmente in italia in un cento-duecento casi l'anno, in cui la vittima è femmina, legata sentimentalmente etc etc.

Non penso che ci sia un virus dilagante che porterà i maschi ad ammazzare tutte le donne, in un "femminicidio" globale. 
Forse in questo senso, sì, non è un "fenomeno", come lo era invece il pulcino Pio.

Però rappresenta una mentalità ormai minoritaria ma che sussiste e resiste. La donna e mia.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece la differenza c'è tra un omicidio per mafia e uno per criminalità comune e sono due fenomeni da affrontare in modo differente. Così come è diverso il caso di un uomo ucciso per variegate ragioni e ucciso perché nero. E così per le donne. Mi domando perché non contribuisci, come uomo, a individuare cosa scatta nella testa di chi poi arriva a uccidere una donna che lo respinge, tradisce o lo lascia. Cosa è scattato nella testa di Daniele, per esempio, per cui un tradimento gli gira nella testa ossessivamente da anni con fantasie violente?


Più che altro, cosa non è scattato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro, cosa non è scattato.


Sei ironico ma acuto, credo consapevolmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma invece di pensare che si distinguono le tragedie in base al sesso, pensa che si distinguono le tragedia in base ai motivi che stanno dietro.
> 
> Se i motivi che spingono a ficcare neonati in lavatrice sono, per esempio, le depressioni post partum, cerchiamo di rendere più facile accedere ad aiuti dopo il parto.
> ...


Posso capire il distinguo che si deve fare tra le varie tipologie di omicidi a fini statistici. Sicuramente. Ma cianciare di allarme sociale quando a fronte di, boh, x donne morte in una settimana (sicuramente tragedie terribili, per carità), ce ne sono x alla enne di morti ammazzati maschi per i motivi più disparati ed anche ben più gravi, se di gravità si può parlare, ce ne corre. L'uomo violento, l'uomo brutale, l'uomo cattivo, come se voialtre foste un mondo a parte, come se l'uomo non colpisse l'uomo, come se una donna morta per mano di un amante respinto valesse più di mille poveracci ammazzati. Le tragedie sono tragedie. Tutte.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso capire il distinguo che si deve fare tra le varie tipologie di omicidi *a fini statistici*. a fini di prevenzione Sicuramente. Ma cianciare di allarme sociale quando a fronte di, boh, x donne morte in una settimana (sicuramente tragedie terribili, per carità),* ce ne sono x alla enne di morti ammazzati maschi* e pure per questi si distingue e si -dovrebbe- prevenire. Chi è che ha mai detto che gli omicidi di donne in quanto tali siano più gravi o più degni di attenzione? Si dice solo che se non si capisce che cosa sono, ovvero omicidi in quanto compagne e ex compagne, non si riesce a prevenirli! per i motivi più disparati ed anche ben più gravi, se di gravità si può parlare, ce ne corre. L'uomo violento, l'uomo brutale, l'uomo cattivo, come se voialtre foste un mondo a parte, come se l'uomo non colpisse l'uomo, come se una donna morta per mano di un amante respinto valesse più di mille poveracci ammazzati. Le tragedie sono tragedie. Tutte.



Ripeto: riconoscere per prevenire.

E che diamine, se lo conosci lo eviti.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo rimuovo talmente dai miei pensieri che me ne sono resa conto solo quando me l'hanno detto, volevo solo essere l'opposto di una blondie


Atroce  Renato brunetta è da incubo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ripeto: riconoscere per prevenire.
> 
> E che diamine, se lo conosci lo eviti.


Ma cosa eviti se per lo più sono omicidi passionali? E' vero che a volte le avvisaglie si vedono da lontano, ma se anche le denuncie non funzionano, se a volte manco se fanno ste denuncie, se spesso una con uno violento e palesemente fuori di cervello ci vuol pure rimanere, cosa eviti? Che fai? Eh? Le campagne di sensibilizzazione? Bene, e per fare che? Per far vergognare L7, bontà sua, d'essere maschio? Inaspriamo le leggi? Ok ti dico. Ma come per tutti i crimini violenti di sto porco mondo.

P.S: sei ubriaca?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa eviti se per lo più sono omicidi passionali? *E' vero che a volte le avvisaglie si vedono da lontano*, ma se anche le denuncie non funzionano, se a volte manco se fanno ste denuncie, se spesso una con uno violento e palesemente fuori di cervello ci vuol pure rimanere, cosa eviti? Che fai? Eh? Le campagne di sensibilizzazione? Bene, e per fare che? Per far vergognare L7, bontà sua, d'essere maschio? Inaspriamo le leggi? Ok ti dico. Ma come per tutti i crimini violenti di sto porco mondo.
> 
> P.S: sei ubriaca?



Ok, non tutti gli omicidi si possono evitare.
Alcuni sì. Quanti, non lo so, ma tipo non rimandare a casa la signora dicendole ma suvvia 'na pasta e passa tutto.
Non sottovalutare alcune storie.

Numericamente saranno pure pochi in confronto agli omicidi per rapina, ma poi se capita a te o a chi conosci, un uno diventa un numero gigantesco.
Secondo me, leggendo di certe storie, qualche cosa di più lo si poteva fare assolutamente.

E una campagna di sensibilizzazione per dire alle donne che rischiano che ci sono numeri e gente che ti possono aiutare, che ci sono strumenti. E leggi che migliorino questi strumenti, come case sicure etc. Bè, io sarei a favore. Sicuramente anche perchè sono donna, chi lo nega.
Ma alla fine, chissenefrega se vuoi qualcosa di buono epr i motivi sbagliati e non per il bene superiore e assoluto?

PS non sono ubriaca ahimè. Hai una birra che ti avanza per caso?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Posso capire il distinguo che si deve fare tra le varie tipologie di omicidi a fini statistici. Sicuramente. Ma cianciare di allarme sociale quando a fronte di, boh, x donne morte in una settimana (sicuramente tragedie terribili, per carità), ce ne sono x alla enne di morti ammazzati maschi per i motivi più disparati ed anche ben più gravi, se di gravità si può parlare, ce ne corre. L'uomo violento, l'uomo brutale, l'uomo cattivo, come se voialtre foste un mondo a parte, come se l'uomo non colpisse l'uomo, come se una donna morta per mano di un amante respinto valesse più di mille poveracci ammazzati. Le tragedie sono tragedie. Tutte.


Hai ragione. E i delitti che hanno come vittima una donna sono in diminuzione, come tutti i delitti. Però la cultura, la sensibilità attuale non sopporta più quel tipo di delitto. Così come c'è una minore tolleranza per i delitti di mafia. Un tempo tante donne consideravano normale essere prese a sberloni dal proprio uomo se "se lo meritavano" così come era considerato normale che i bambini venissero presi a sberloni a casa e fuori. Ora sono eventi rari che suscitano sdegno, oltre che conseguenze legali. Dovremmo dire che un paio di schiaffi sono una sciocchezza rispetto alle scazzottate tra virili virgulti? Non ritieni che sono queste reazioni a cambiare i comportamenti?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Atroce  Renato brunetta è da incubo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:bleah:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, non tutti gli omicidi si possono evitare.
> Alcuni sì. Quanti, non lo so, ma tipo non rimandare a casa la signora dicendole ma suvvia 'na pasta e passa tutto.
> Non sottovalutare alcune storie.
> 
> ...









Alla tua.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, non tutti gli omicidi si possono evitare.
> Alcuni sì. Quanti, non lo so, ma tipo non rimandare a casa la signora dicendole ma suvvia 'na pasta e passa tutto.
> Non sottovalutare alcune storie.
> 
> ...


E poi non si tratta solo di fermare in tempo con strategie repressive o contenitive chi tende a essere violento ma anche di comprendere quale percorso abbia portato un uomo a diventare violento e perché ci siano donne che trovano affascinante un uomo violento, considerando certi atteggiamenti virili.


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E i delitti che hanno come vittima una donna sono in diminuzione, come tutti i delitti. Però la cultura, la sensibilità attuale non sopporta più quel tipo di delitto. Così come c'è una minore tolleranza per i delitti di mafia. Un tempo tante donne consideravano normale essere prese a sberloni dal proprio uomo se "se lo meritavano" così come era considerato normale che i bambini venissero presi a sberloni a casa e fuori. Ora sono eventi rari che suscitano sdegno, oltre che conseguenze legali. Dovremmo dire che un paio di schiaffi sono una sciocchezza rispetto alle scazzottate tra virili virgulti? Non ritieni che sono queste reazioni a cambiare i comportamenti?


vedrai che piano piano, post dopo post...
passerà l'idea che se giri in minigonna e poi ti violentano,
 alla fine la colpa è solo tua.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Alla tua.



Glup glup.

Thanks, mi ci voleva.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedrai che piano piano, post dopo post...
> passerà l'idea che se giri in minigonna e poi ti violentano,
> alla fine la colpa è solo tua.


quello lo dice toscani


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Glup glup.
> 
> Thanks, mi ci voleva.


voi pure nà siga?


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello lo dice toscani


l'aria è quella.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E i delitti che hanno come vittima una donna sono in diminuzione, come tutti i delitti. Però la cultura, la sensibilità attuale non sopporta più quel tipo di delitto. Così come c'è una minore tolleranza per i delitti di mafia. Un tempo tante donne consideravano normale essere prese a sberloni dal proprio uomo se "se lo meritavano" così come era considerato normale che i bambini venissero presi a sberloni a casa e fuori. Ora sono eventi rari che suscitano sdegno, oltre che conseguenze legali. Dovremmo dire che un paio di schiaffi sono una sciocchezza rispetto alle scazzottate tra virili virgulti? Non ritieni che sono queste reazioni a cambiare i comportamenti?


I delitti di mafia tante volte manco lo sai che sono delitti di mafia, Brunella. Vabbè. Comunque un paio di schiaffoni a scopo educativo, in rari casi, possono salvare la vita. Parlo dell'educazione dei giovini, Brunella.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> voi pure nà siga?



grazie lo stesso, ne ho già :smile:


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I delitti di mafia tante volte manco lo sai che sono delitti di mafia, Brunella. Vabbè. Comunque un paio di schiaffoni a scopo educativo, in rari casi, possono salvare la vita. Parlo dell'educazione dei giovini, Brunella.


Ossignù!!!!!!
Maruonnna mia!
ma qui siamo al medioevo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I delitti di mafia tante volte manco lo sai che sono delitti di mafia, Brunella. Vabbè. Comunque un paio di schiaffoni a scopo educativo, in rari casi, possono salvare la vita. Parlo dell'educazione dei giovini, Brunella.


Un paio, ogni volta che mandi affanculo gratuitamente, te li darei volentieri :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un paio, ogni volta che mandi affanculo gratuitamente, te li darei volentieri :mexican::mexican::mexican:


Tutto pur di mettermi le mani addosso.


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tutto pur di mettermi le mani addosso.


...attento che Bruni và di FRUSTA!!!!
chiappette sode permettendo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...attento che Bruni và di FRUSTA!!!!
> chiappette sode permettendo.


Troppa fatica e poca soddisfazione.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ripeto: riconoscere per prevenire.
> 
> E che diamine, se lo conosci lo eviti.



Ma a parte recitare a pappagallo vecchie pubblicita' e slogan,c'e' qualcosa di elaborazione personale?
Qualche pensiero?
Qualche pallido tentativo di ragionare?
Riconoscere per prevenire.......quella lardona fuori di testa che ha buttato giu' i figli piccoli dal balcone,l'aveva detto mesi prima e per mesi,che voleva buttare giu' i figli dal balcone.
Era stata ricoverata qualche settimana,e poi dimessa perche' secondo il personale sanitario era a posto.
Se lo conosci lo eviti.....l'hanno rimessa a casa dove faceva tutto la nonna dei piccoli,e la lardona uno dopo l'altro ha buttato giu' dal balcone i suoi figli.
E subito ci sono delle mandrie di idioti che tutelano e difendono la lardona.
L'unico modo  che c'e' per impedire a certi soggetti di fare del male (e mi riesce difficile pensare ad un male peggiore di questo) e' metterli in condizione di non fare del male,con qualsiasi mezzo,preferibilmente i piu' sbrigativi ed economici.
Loro e chi li difende.
Ma sarebbe una cosa fatta troppo bene,quindi nisba,e avanti a discettare di lana caprina e del sesso degli angeli.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma a parte recitare a pappagallo vecchie pubblicita' e slogan,c'e' qualcosa di elaborazione personale?
> Qualche pensiero?
> Qualche pallido tentativo di ragionare?
> Riconoscere per prevenire.......quella lardona fuori di testa che ha buttato giu' i figli piccoli dal balcone,l'aveva detto mesi prima e per mesi,che voleva buttare giu' i figli dal balcone.
> ...



Non capisco come questo tuo scritto contrasti con il mio slogan obsoleto.
'Sta donna era evidente che aveva problemi grossi, che poteva essere un pericolo per i figli, ed era in casa con la possibilità di fare loro del male.
Qualcosa non torna.

Non capisco cosa proponevi tu invece. La prima volta che diceva che voleva buttare i figli dal balcone bisognava sopprimerla preventivamente?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Nascere femmina in cina...

http://www.torremaura.it/ormedidonna/societa2.htm


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Nel 1979 in Cina viene emanata una legge per risolvere il problema della sovrappopolazione: “Legge eugenetica e protezione salute” questa legge prevede un duro regime di controllo delle nascite; una coppia in Cina deve avere un solo figlio, e avere una femmina è considerata quasi una maledizione, una sciagura, perché per una famiglia cinese avere una sola femmina significa vedere la propria dinastia estinguersi. In Cina spariscono oggi  oltre due milioni di bambine, vengono uccise appena nascono, appena il loro corpicino nudo testimonia la loro condanna a morte : l’essere femmine.  Molte donne che sono incinte vengono arrestate e vengono costrette ad abortire, dopo vengono sterilizzate, le madri che si rifiutano di perdere le loro bambine vengono minacciate dalla polizia finché non vengono convinte ad  abortire. Alcuni medici di professione vengono incaricati di uccidere le neonate sotto la pressione del governo cinese. Spesso nei quartieri poveri della Cina la gente cammina per strada ceca, non vedendo i cadaverini nudi gettati sui marciapiedi come dei piccoli gattini morti. Dal governo cinese verranno registrate come morti da polmoniti e crisi respiratorie. Le famiglie spesso si fanno aiutare nell’infanticidio dai governi locali, per loro inviare un rapporto di avvenuta morte è motivo di grande orgoglio. Significa che stanno mettendo in atto le regole, stanno rispettando la legge. Le famiglie ricche possono avere tanti bambini, si perché avere i soldi significa poter pagare la tassa sui figli. E’ una sanzione applicata ad ogni figlio dopo il primo. Se non si paga si perde improvvisamente il lavoro, la casa di famiglia viene demolita. Un altro  modo per non farsi strappare le proprie figlie è quello di non iscriverle all’anagrafe, così queste bambine saranno meno di fantasmi, saranno per sempre relegate nel buio dell’anonimato, del nulla. E così queste bambine mai nate verranno sempre respinte dagli ospedali, non potranno mai curarsi, non potranno mai essere operate, e moriranno di ogni sorta di malattia, perché non esistono e non sono degne di essere curate.  Una recente indagine ha calcolato che tra circa venti anni gli uomini cinesi avranno difficoltà a mettere su famiglia perché uccidendo le bambine non ci saranno più donne. Le bambine che riescono a sopravvivere saranno sempre infelici. A loro non andrà nulla nel piatto se non le briciole lasciate dal fratello maggiore, loro non andranno mai a scuola, perché il privilegio di studiare non è concesso alle figlie del dio minore, loro staranno sempre chiuse in casa perché utili alle faccende domestiche e utili agli uomini di casa che le considerano loro oggetti personali da maltrattare e violare. Loro non potranno mai scegliere un marito con cui fare una famiglia perché la maggior parte verrà venduta, come schiave, ancora bambine queste povere creature diventeranno mogli a otto, nove, dieci anni, mogli maltrattate e schiavizzate, mogli che dovranno poi  pregare di non avere mai una figlia femmina. Quando queste donne non servono più come madri rischiano di essere uccise e torturate. Altre bambine che riescono a sopravvivere  vengono affidate agli orfanotrofi,  la maggioranza  dei bambini presenti negli orfanotrofi cinesi è di sesso femminile. Le storie che girano intorno a questi infanticidi sono tra le più crudeli, nella provincia di Henan una levatrice è stata cacciata e minacciata da una famiglia perché aveva salvato una bambina appena nata con problemi respiratori, la bimba è stata abbandonata poco dopo la nascita sui binari di una ferrovia. Una organizzazione non governativa francese ha fatto infiltrare un falso infermiere negli ospedali  nel Sud della Cina, sono pervenuti filmati agghiaccianti, bambine uccise con una iniezione letale non appena avevano pianto per la prima volta rivolte al loro mondo triste. Una reporter americana Norma Mayer è entrata in un  orfanotrofio cinese, su centosettanta bambini, centoventi erano femmine, la reporter le descrive come larve di pelle bianca, dagli occhi affamati e disperati, costrette su letti putridi, con le articolazioni deformate, senza nulla che le possa far somigliare a delle bambine normali. Norma viene subito cacciata. Alcune bambine vengono abbandonate nei cassonetti, lasciate morire affogate, buttate per terra e prese a calci finché si estingua per sempre il loro timido vagito. Quello attuato dal governo cinese è un vero e proprio olocausto del genere femminile. Nemmeno nel medioevo i diritti umani erano così offuscati dalle menti perverse del potere. Sorge spontanea una domanda…dopo aver inventato i gatti bonsai chiusi vivi in ampolle di vetro, dopo aver torturato pur avendo firmato la Convenzione Contro la Tortura e la Convenzione Internazionale sui Diritti del Fanciullo, riusciranno i cinesi a impiantare un ovulo femminile nel ventre maschile in modo che gli uomini si possano procreare da soli?


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Non capisco* come questo tuo scritto contrasti con il mio slogan obsoleto.
> Sul fatto che tu non capisca non ci piove.
> 'Sta donna era evidente che aveva problemi grossi, che poteva essere un pericolo per i figli, ed era in casa con la possibilità di fare loro del male.
> *Qualcosa non torna.*
> ...


Non sia mai.
Cosi' come e' giusto non metterla in manicomio.
E' giusto che stia a casa lei ed i figli che crepino.
Ed i medici che l'han giudicata idonea a stare a casa che facciano carriera.
E che quelle con la tua testa dirigano il paese.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non sia mai.
> Cosi' come e' giusto non metterla in manicomio.
> E' giusto che stia a casa lei ed i figli che crepino.
> Ed i medici che l'han giudicata idonea a stare a casa che facciano carriera.
> E che quelle con la tua testa dirigano il paese.



Secondo me non stai leggendo con disponibilità a capire il pensiero altrui. O almeno il mio.
Perchè ho detto proprio che no, non dovevano andare così le cose.
Non doveva essere a casa coi figli in quello stato. Non doveva essere dimessa con leggerezza. Doveva esserci un monitoraggio diverso.

Quale, non lo so. Spero scioccamente che chi in effetti governa e fa le leggi e ha una esperienza clinica sappia come si possono migliorare le cose.
Quello cui non mi rassegno, è che non si possano migliorare.

Scusa se mi ripeto, ma secondo te cosa si doveva fare?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me non stai leggendo con disponibilità a capire il pensiero altrui. O almeno il mio.
> Perchè ho detto proprio che no, non dovevano andare così le cose.
> Non doveva essere a casa coi figli in quello stato. Non doveva essere dimessa con leggerezza. Doveva esserci un monitoraggio diverso.
> 
> ...


Non ho ben presente il caso, ma se è vero che questa l'andava ripetendo da mesi e mesi che voleva fare quello che poi ha fatto magari era da toglierglieli preventivamente, sti bimbi.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho ben presente il caso, ma se è vero che questa l'andava ripetendo da mesi e mesi che voleva fare quello che poi ha fatto magari era da toglierglieli preventivamente, sti bimbi.



O continuare il ricovero.

Di sicuro alternative a posteriori se ne possono pensare.
Che gli strumenti preventivi non abbiano funzionato è chiaro. Il perchè, è da investigare, in modo da migliorarli.

Mi interessava il pensiero di Eretteo, al di là dell'invettiva sul mio modo di pensare evidentemente bacato.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Sintetizzo il pensiero di Eretteo con mia esperienza vissuta.

Sono DIECI ANNI che protesto in comune perchè c'è un lato di percorso nel parco vicino casa mia pericolosissimo per i bambini.

So che cascheranno dal pero, quando finalmente un auto investirà un bambino e non prima.

Poi i politici diranno, nessuno ci ha mai detto niente.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me non stai leggendo con disponibilità a capire il pensiero altrui. O almeno il mio.
> Perchè ho detto proprio che no, non dovevano andare così le cose.
> Non doveva essere a casa coi figli in quello stato. Non doveva essere dimessa con leggerezza. Doveva esserci un monitoraggio diverso.
> Ma quale monitoraggio d'egitto?
> ...


Se ha detto che vuole accoppare i figli cosa dovrai mai fare?
Come minimo la metti in una struttura da cui non possa uscire.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ..... al di là dell'invettiva sul mio modo di pensare evidentemente bacato.


Non e' questione di bacatura semplice,e' che tu confidi che ci siano persone ad hoc nei posti importanti......si,come quando la Bindi era ministro della sanita'.
Sentiamo,se un leghista sfegatato o un naziskin avessero accoppato a colpi di piccone tre nigeriani o tre cannonari del centro sociale,e poi l'intera nazione avesse opposto un dignitoso e composto silenzio per non strumentalizzare,tu e la congrega dei pacifisti politicammente corretti radical chic,cosa avreste fatto?
Sareste stati zitti?


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma a parte recitare a pappagallo vecchie pubblicita' e slogan,c'e' qualcosa di elaborazione personale?
> Qualche pensiero?
> Qualche pallido tentativo di ragionare?
> Riconoscere per prevenire.......quella lardona fuori di testa che ha buttato giu' i figli piccoli dal balcone,l'aveva detto mesi prima e per mesi,che voleva buttare giu' i figli dal balcone.
> ...



XD:sbatti::bleah:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ha detto che vuole accoppare i figli cosa dovrai mai fare?
> Come minimo la metti in una struttura da cui non possa uscire.



non si può.
Non la sai la legge italiana sulle malattie mentali?
Evidentemente no.
Parli solo per sputare merda e non capisci.

Sei peggiorato.
Cosa ti rode?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se ha detto che vuole accoppare i figli cosa dovrai mai fare?
> Come minimo la metti in una struttura da cui non possa uscire.


Eh ma allora ne fanno un caso di maschilismo no?
Medici invorniti e maschilisti, servizi sociali maschilisti, hanno tolto un figlio alla loro madre...

Ma non vedi porco cazzo?
Sposti un automobile di un cm e hai già leso i diritti degli insetti protetti...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non si può.
> *Non la sai la legge italiana sulle malattie mentali?
> *Evidentemente no.
> Parli solo per sputare merda e non capisci.
> ...


Eh, ma lui sottende che sia proprio tutto il sistema sbagliato, leggi incluse.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma lui sottende che sia proprio tutto il sistema sbagliato, leggi incluse.


Già.
Che sia il secondo messia?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma lui sottende che sia proprio tutto il sistema sbagliato, leggi incluse.


Un sistema di manigoldi e mariuoli...
E noi poveri sempre a pagare il danno di Duilio Poggiolini...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non si può.
> Non la sai la legge italiana sulle malattie mentali?
> Evidentemente no.
> Parli solo per sputare merda e non capisci.
> ...


per quanto non sembrasse umanamente possibile
peggiorare, dico


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> Che sia il secondo messia?


Eretteo è solo un seguace del profeta Nonteladomia.

Percosse una troia con un bastone e lei lo ridusse in carrozzella.

Le gambe non lo sostengono ma la coadura fa paura!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> per quanto non sembrasse umanamente possibile
> peggiorare, dico


Taci tu...femminista da centro sociale...


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Taci tu...femminista da centro sociale...



sì, da me c'è casa pound, altri centri sociali non ne conosco


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, da me c'è casa pound, altri centri sociali non ne conosco


I fascisti del terzo millennio?
All'armiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I fascisti del terzo millennio?
> All'armiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



si fa presto a dire centro sociale:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> Che sia il secondo messia?


Ma non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non ha tutti i torti.


Come tutti quelli che si lamentano sempre. Prima o poi ci prendi.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma allora ne fanno un caso di maschilismo no?
> Medici invorniti e maschilisti, servizi sociali maschilisti, hanno tolto un figlio alla loro madre...
> Ci sarebbe spazio anche per ominidi dichiarati maschili.....non sia mai detto che non si rispettino le quote rosa
> Ma non vedi porco cazzo?
> Sposti un automobile di un cm e hai già leso i diritti degli insetti protetti...


E' vero,la questione andava inquadrata da tutt'altra prospettiva......e' un po' come quando in italia i grandi fiumi pensili venivano dragati nei punti piu' stretti e pericolosi,perche' cosi' in caso di piena le acque avevano spazio per defluire.
Poi negli anni '80 arrivo' come una cometa il partito dei verdi,che ebbe il "merito" di lanciare poche ma ben piazzate cagate monumentali.
Esempi?
Dragare i fiumi rovina l'habitat della pantegana eridanea,quindi basta!
E da allora nessuno piu' ha scavato,cosi' l'alveo si innalza,i tronchi si accumulano contro i piloni,e chissa' chi e chissa' quando li sposta......e poi ti fan vedere i servizi di quelli che,grazie ai sindaci compiacenti,utilizzano i terreni golenali come campi coltivati,e poi si fan la legna nei pioppeti,e se le piene causan loro danni vengono anche a bussar soldi,come se il terreno demaniale fosse privato.
Altra perla?
Lo sconto di 50 lire al litro che veniva praticato sulla benzina verde rispetto alla super,all'epoca della concomitante vendita dei due carburanti.
Peccato che non ci fossero ancora le auto catalizzate,e che i primi tempi la benzina verde avesse un contenuto di benzene incommensurabilmente piu' elevato di oggi.
E cosi' via con certe perle di certe parti politiche......alla cui base mi accingo a rispondere,fiducioso che si saran fermati a "pensile",dubbiosi se cercarlo su wiki,e poi optando per mettere un messaggio con qualche faccina,e' piu' fico,e poi sempre meglio che provare a rispondere...


----------



## Eretteo (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' questione di bacatura semplice,e' che tu confidi che ci siano persone ad hoc nei posti importanti......si,come quando la Bindi era ministro della sanita'.
> *Sentiamo,se un leghista sfegatato o un naziskin avessero accoppato a colpi di piccone tre nigeriani o tre cannonari del centro sociale,e poi l'intera nazione avesse opposto un dignitoso e composto silenzio per non strumentalizzare,tu e la congrega dei pacifisti politicammente corretti radical chic,cosa avreste fatto?
> Sareste stati zitti?*


Lo so che fareste anche finta di essere analfabeti di ritorno,ma quotiamoci....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non si può.
> Non la sai la legge italiana sulle malattie mentali?
> Evidentemente no.
> Parli solo per sputare merda e non capisci.
> ...


La legge la conosce. Infatti lui ne usufruisce.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> per quanto non sembrasse umanamente possibile
> peggiorare, dico



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> si fa presto a dire centro sociale:rotfl:



paura fifissima dei centri sociali!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' vero,la questione andava inquadrata da tutt'altra prospettiva......e' un po' come quando in italia i grandi fiumi pensili venivano dragati nei punti piu' stretti e pericolosi,perche' cosi' in caso di piena le acque avevano spazio per defluire.
> Poi negli anni '80 arrivo' come una cometa il partito dei verdi,che ebbe il "merito" di lanciare poche ma ben piazzate cagate monumentali.
> Esempi?
> Dragare i fiumi rovina l'habitat della pantegana eridanea,quindi basta!
> ...


Il fatto è che ha ragione pure qua. Che famo?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ha ragione pure qua. Che famo?


a volte è un po' come massimo fini (massimo), dice qualche verità ma è assai indigesto


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte è un po' come massimo fini (massimo), dice qualche verità ma è assai indigesto


E' quel blu.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ha ragione pure qua. Che famo?


Mi deludi:unhappy:: non vedi le contraddizioni e la mancanza di passaggi logici in quelle invettive.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a volte è un po' come massimo fini (massimo), dice* qualche *verità ma è assai indigesto


E pure molte stronzate e vale per entrambi.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' quel blu.


no, è l'arroganza e la strafottenza di fondo...un po' come il mio ex blogger preferito filippo facci.
quanto ci ho litigato :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è *l'arroganza e la strafottenza *di fondo...un po' come il mio ex blogger preferito filippo facci.
> quanto ci ho litigato :mrgreen:


Meno male "ex" oltre a quelle, la malafede e l'opportunismo mi danno il voltastomaco.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, è l'arroganza e la strafottenza di fondo...un po' come il mio ex blogger preferito filippo facci.
> quanto ci ho litigato :mrgreen:


Ma pure io sono così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ha ragione pure qua. Che famo?


ma non è vero proprio un ciufolo di niente. Ma proprio no.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma a parte recitare a pappagallo vecchie pubblicita' e slogan,c'e' qualcosa di elaborazione personale?
> Qualche pensiero?
> Qualche pallido tentativo di ragionare?
> Riconoscere per prevenire.......quella lardona fuori di testa che ha buttato giu' i figli piccoli dal balcone,l'aveva detto mesi prima e per mesi,che voleva buttare giu' i figli dal balcone.
> ...


infatti quella lardona come la definisci tu era forse come quegli assoluti dementi di UOMINI CHE OGNI DUE PER TRE AMMAZZANO UNA DONNA SOLO PERCHÉ HA DECISO,DI NON DARGLIELA PIÙ'  ma smettila di scrivere cagate va che è meglio, allora secondo la TUA legge mettiamo gli uomini stalker  e quant'altro al muro e spariamogli .. Sai quanti dementi restano al mondo ... Temo pochi  perché di teste di cazzo  c'è ne sono a iosa.


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti quella *lardona *come la definisci tu era forse come quegli assoluti dementi di UOMINI CHE OGNI DUE PER TRE AMMAZZANO UNA DONNA SOLO PERCHÉ HA DECISO,DI NON DARGLIELA PIÙ'  ma smettila di scrivere cagate va che è meglio, allora secondo la TUA legge mettiamo gli uomini stalker  e quant'altro al muro e spariamogli .. Sai quanti dementi restano al mondo ... Temo pochi  perché di teste di cazzo  c'è ne sono a iosa.


anche la ciccia è una grave colpa per una donna:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la ciccia è una grave colpa per una donna:mrgreen:


Si per  certe menti e' gravissimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti quella lardona come la definisci tu era forse come quegli assoluti dementi di UOMINI CHE OGNI DUE PER TRE AMMAZZANO UNA DONNA SOLO PERCHÉ HA DECISO,DI NON DARGLIELA PIÙ'  ma smettila di scrivere cagate va che è meglio, allora secondo la TUA legge mettiamo gli uomini stalker  e quant'altro al muro e spariamogli .. Sai quanti dementi restano al mondo ... Temo pochi  perché di teste di cazzo  c'è ne sono a iosa.


ma non è neppure questo il punto, secondo me. Il punto è che le malattie della psiche sono, appunto, malattie. Sfighe che non abbiamo chiesto o meritato. E io mi auguro che nessuno di noi le sperimenti ma SO che non è possibile che quest'augurio si avveri. Se ti manca una gamba, tutti lo vedono e si dispiacciono, se invece le tue sinapsi funzionano male...  ehhh, no. Diventi colpevole. Una lardona che butta i figli dalla finestra. Vallo a spiegare che quella lardona PER COLPA DELLA SUA MALATTIA che però non è visibile ad occhio nudo era convinta di salvarli da una sorte peggiore, magari. Vallo a far capire che il cervello è solo un organo, passibile di malfunzionamenti indipendenti dalla nostra VOLONTA'. No, se un processo chimico non funziona e questo determina un comportamento che, sì, provoca la morte di altri, ma di cui hai la stessa responsabilità che avresti contraendo un virus...  sei un mostro da tenere legato ad un letto. Possibilmente affogando nei tuoi escrementi. Così risparmiamo pure. Senza pietà. Fino a che non tocca a noi, naturalmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è neppure questo il punto, secondo me. Il punto è che le malattie della psiche sono, appunto, malattie. Sfighe che non abbiamo chiesto o meritato. E io mi auguro che nessuno di noi le sperimenti ma SO che non è possibile che quest'augurio si avveri. Se ti manca una gamba, tutti lo vedono e si dispiacciono, se invece le tue sinapsi funzionano male...  ehhh, no. Diventi colpevole. Una lardona che butta i figli dalla finestra. Vallo a spiegare che quella lardona PER COLPA DELLA SUA MALATTIA che però non è visibile ad occhio nudo era convinta di salvarli da una sorte peggiore, magari. Vallo a far capire che il cervello è solo un organo, passibile di malfunzionamenti indipendenti dalla nostra VOLONTA'. No, se un processo chimico non funziona e questo determina un comportamento che, sì, provoca la morte di altri, ma di cui hai la stessa responsabilità che avresti contraendo un virus...  sei un mostro da tenere legato ad un letto. Possibilmente affogando nei tuoi escrementi. Così risparmiamo pure. Senza pietà. Fino a che non tocca a noi, naturalmente.


È palese Sbri che ho usato lo stesso linguaggio da giustiziere del post che ho " non quotato"


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È palese Sbri che ho usato lo stesso linguaggio da giustiziere del post che ho " non quotato"


Lo so lo so


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Maggio 2013)

Più che altro,
penso a uno scenario di ricovero perpetuo e preventivo di tutte le donne in depressione post partum.

miiii


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Più che altro,
> penso a uno scenario di ricovero perpetuo e preventivo di tutte le donne in depressione post partum.
> 
> miiii


oh beh, l'abbiamo già visto. Meno di un secolo fa. Solo per i ricchi, ovviamente.


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il fatto è che ha ragione pure qua. Che famo?



ma che dici?
i fiumi li scavano, eccome
di notte, tirano fuori ghiaia e mista, come fossero cave, e poi la vendono o la usano, ogni tanto li arrestano
non sapete che esiste il magistrato delle acque?
Eretteo dovrebbe riaggiornare un po' la lista delle paturnie
...o andare sul posto di notte a indicare esattamente alle ditte dove scavare:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è neppure questo il punto, secondo me. Il punto è che le malattie della psiche sono, appunto, malattie. Sfighe che non abbiamo chiesto o meritato. E io mi auguro che nessuno di noi le sperimenti ma SO che non è possibile che quest'augurio si avveri. Se ti manca una gamba, tutti lo vedono e si dispiacciono, se invece le tue sinapsi funzionano male...  ehhh, no. Diventi colpevole. Una lardona che butta i figli dalla finestra. Vallo a spiegare che quella lardona PER COLPA DELLA SUA MALATTIA che però non è visibile ad occhio nudo era convinta di salvarli da una sorte peggiore, magari. Vallo a far capire che il cervello è solo un organo, passibile di malfunzionamenti indipendenti dalla nostra VOLONTA'. No, se un processo chimico non funziona e questo determina un comportamento che, sì, provoca la morte di altri, ma di cui hai la stessa responsabilità che avresti contraendo un virus...  sei un mostro da tenere legato ad un letto. Possibilmente affogando nei tuoi escrementi. Così risparmiamo pure. Senza pietà. Fino a che non tocca a noi, naturalmente.


Perché chi scrive certe cose, secondo te, ci sta tutto con la testa?


----------



## Scarlett (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' qualche giorno che mi riprometto di andare a vedere i dati reali del femminicidio in italia, in quanto non ricordo chi su questo forum aveva scritto che erano in aumento.
> Così come i giornali.
> In aumento di che?
> Non abbiamo un osservatorio apposito come in Spagna mi sembra, con dati certi e rilevabili, e anche sui giornali non avevo letto fonti o statistiche se non generici .
> ...


Per carità, bella notizia! ma..l'evoluzione?
Involuzione semmai! 
Ancora speriamo di evolverci? speriamo nel progresso della mente e dell'umanità?
Io ormai ci credo davvero poco.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi deludi:unhappy:: non vedi le contraddizioni e la mancanza di passaggi logici in quelle invettive.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero proprio un ciufolo di niente. Ma proprio no.



Ditemi dove, per piacere.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> i fiumi li scavano, eccome
> di notte, tirano fuori ghiaia e mista, come fossero cave, e poi la vendono o la usano, ogni tanto li arrestano
> non sapete che esiste il magistrato delle acque?
> ...


Madonna. 


P.S: <3


----------



## sienne (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è neppure questo il punto, secondo me. Il punto è che le malattie della psiche sono, appunto, malattie. Sfighe che non abbiamo chiesto o meritato. E io mi auguro che nessuno di noi le sperimenti ma SO che non è possibile che quest'augurio si avveri. Se ti manca una gamba, tutti lo vedono e si dispiacciono, se invece le tue sinapsi funzionano male...  ehhh, no. Diventi colpevole. Una lardona che butta i figli dalla finestra. Vallo a spiegare che quella lardona PER COLPA DELLA SUA MALATTIA che però non è visibile ad occhio nudo era convinta di salvarli da una sorte peggiore, magari. Vallo a far capire che il cervello è solo un organo, passibile di malfunzionamenti indipendenti dalla nostra VOLONTA'. No, se un processo chimico non funziona e questo determina un comportamento che, sì, provoca la morte di altri, ma di cui hai la stessa responsabilità che avresti contraendo un virus...  sei un mostro da tenere legato ad un letto. Possibilmente affogando nei tuoi escrementi. Così risparmiamo pure. Senza pietà. Fino a che non tocca a noi, naturalmente.



Ciao,

non posso darti verde ... allora virtuale ... 

hai detto tutto ... 

difficilissimo da capire per molti. purtroppo ... 

sienne


----------



## Indeciso (31 Maggio 2013)

Quoto Tebe circa i dati manomessi sull'aumento dei femminicidi...é solo che i mass-media ne danno pu' risalto rispetto al passato...e non so per quale motivo abbiano deciso ci lanciare questa campagna dove sembra che improvvisamente in Italia é aumetato in maniera esponenziale questo reato...O meglio bisognerebbe chiedersi perché CHI controlla i mass-media(che controlla il pensiero dell'italiano medio) abbia deciso ciò.....


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Per carità, bella notizia! ma..l'evoluzione?
> Involuzione semmai!
> Ancora speriamo di evolverci? speriamo nel progresso della mente e dell'umanità?
> Io ormai ci credo davvero poco.


Ma se sono 12.000 anni che ci evolviamo,dopo l'ultimo diluvio?
Ora stiamo per tornare all'agognata eta' dell'oro.
Ci  abbiamo messo l'intero medioevo a disperdere i cromosomi di  Leonardo,Pico & affini,ora son 20 anni che importiamo sapienza via  mare,non resta che raccoglierne i frutti.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché chi scrive certe cose, secondo te, ci sta tutto con la testa?


Vai cosi',il "populista" e "qualunquista" tienili buoni per il fuoco d'artificio finale.



free ha detto:


> ma che dici?
> i fiumi li scavano, eccome
> di notte, tirano fuori ghiaia e mista, come fossero cave, e poi la vendono o la usano, ogni tanto li arrestano
> non sapete che esiste il magistrato delle acque?
> ...


Ma vedi,se uno scrive qualcosa di sensato,merita tutta la stima del circolo degli scipioni.
Se  scrivi di cose che non conosci,riguardanti luoghi che non hai  abitato,ed anni in cui non ti sei interessata di queste cose,a chi e  cosa dovremmo rispondere?
Perche' non siamo in certe trasmissioni in  cui certi conduttori fanno i loro sorrisini ebeti da una parte,ed  interrompono parlando sopra e mandando la pubblicita' dall'altra.
Qui dieci ignave messe insieme non fanno un discorso logico e nobile.
Fanno sempre dieci ignave.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Più che altro,
> penso a uno scenario di ricovero perpetuo e preventivo di tutte le donne in depressione post partum.
> 
> miiii


Io non la vedo proprio cosi',non legherei nessuno a nessun letto,anzi,avrei un sacco di lavori da far svolgere.
E la depressione passerebbe in un baleno.
L'ozio e' il padre dei vizi.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diventi colpevole. Una lardona che butta i figli dalla finestra.


Certo,sei colpevole di uno dei piu' orrendi crimini che si possano concepire,una madre che accoppa i suoi figli.
Colpevole lei e chi non gliel'ha impedito.
Perche' forse a qualche povera testa sfugge il fatto che la cosa importante era tutelare i piccoli.
Il resto son miserie da buoniste che ciarlano sul pianerottolo.





Minerva ha detto:


> anche la ciccia è una grave colpa per una donna:mrgreen:



Per niente,e' un ottimo modo per renderti invisibile.
O per trovare senza fatica un bel partner mediorientale.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> infatti quella lardona  come la definisci tu era forse come quegli assoluti dementi di UOMINI  CHE OGNI DUE PER TRE AMMAZZANO UNA DONNA SOLO PERCHÉ HA DECISO,DI NON  DARGLIELA PIÙ'
> Il bello e' che quelli hanno sempre una donna.....e' perche' avete l'indole della crocerossina
> ma smettila di scrivere cagate va che è meglio, allora secondo la TUA  legge mettiamo gli uomini stalker  e quant'altro al muro e spariamogli  .. Sai quanti dementi restano al mondo ... Temo pochi  perché di teste  di cazzo  c'è ne sono a iosa. :smile:


Guarda che qua non sei mica nel traffico serale del rientro dei borgatari a tor bella monaca,che chi urla di piu' ha ragggione.
E forse qualcuno ha mai pensato che eliminare le teste di cazzo non si puo' e non si dovrebbe?




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero proprio un ciufolo di niente. Ma proprio no.


Sempre peggio...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Meno male "ex" oltre a quelle, la malafede e l'opportunismo mi danno il voltastomaco.


Meglio del Drive-In......balle,era meglio il Drive-In



Minerva ha detto:


> no, è l'arroganza e la strafottenza di fondo...un po' come il mio ex blogger preferito filippo facci.
> quanto ci ho litigato :mrgreen:


Forse  si chiama "sapere cosa dire-quando dirlo-a chi dirlo-non scrivere  slogan e frasi fatte-essere consci del livello di chi cerca di  replicarti"



Brunetta ha detto:


> E pure molte stronzate e vale per entrambi.


Vedo che ai miei post esagitati opponi una calma olimpica





Minerva ha detto:


> a volte è un po' come massimo fini (massimo), dice qualche verità ma è assai indigesto


Citrosodina





Brunetta ha detto:


> La legge la conosce. Infatti lui ne usufruisce.


Visto che ti piace?
Altro che ignorare.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come tutti quelli che si lamentano sempre. Prima o poi ci prendi.


Uno  che si lamenta e' un vecchio cataplasma che non pero' non vorrebbe mai  cambiare il sistema,perche' le soluzioni lo farebbero tremare di paura.
Io di soluzioni ne avrei di rapide,collaudate e decisamente efficaci.
Non fare confusione.





free ha detto:


> per quanto non sembrasse umanamente possibile
> peggiorare, dico:mrgreen:


Bah,non avete visto che un'immagine sfuocata da lontano,distorta dal vetrocemento





Tebe ha detto:


> non si può.
> Non la sai la legge italiana sulle malattie mentali?
> Dice di essere misericordiosi......infatti mi compatisco a rispondere
> Evidentemente no.
> ...


Stamattina oltre alla doccia ho pure tagliato le unghie dei piedi,tutto a posto,grazie.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non e' questione di bacatura semplice,e' che tu confidi che ci siano persone ad hoc nei posti importanti......si,come quando la Bindi era ministro della sanita'.
> *Sentiamo,se un leghista sfegatato o un naziskin avessero accoppato a colpi di piccone tre nigeriani o tre cannonari del centro sociale,e poi l'intera nazione avesse opposto un dignitoso e composto silenzio per non strumentalizzare,tu e la congrega dei pacifisti politicammente corretti radical chic,cosa avreste fatto?
> Sareste stati zitti?*



*Lo so che non risponderete,ma io continuo a porvi domanda.*


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

è un post che ha i colori base di mirò


----------



## oscuro (31 Maggio 2013)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> *Lo so che non risponderete,ma io continuo a porvi domanda.*


Ci avrebbero dissanguato i coglioni per intere giornate.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un post che ha i colori base di miròView attachment 7046



Non mi risponderete mai.
Perche' se non c'e' nemmeno la botte in cui dovrebbe esserci il vino,cosa vuoi metterti li' a cercare le bottiglie per travasarlo?
C'e' piu' soddisfazione ad insegnare ad un locomotore delle FS danza classica in un negozio di cristalli,che scrivere a certi elementi.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non mi risponderete mai.
> Perche' se non c'e' nemmeno la botte in cui dovrebbe esserci il vino,cosa vuoi metterti li' a cercare le bottiglie per travasarlo?
> C'e' piu' soddisfazione ad insegnare ad un locomotore delle FS danza classica in un negozio di cristalli,che scrivere a certi elementi.


ah, parlavi con me?
non riesco a leggere le parole
 se mi soffermo sul colore.
devi avere pazienza


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, parlavi con me?
> non riesco a leggere le parole
> se mi soffermo sul colore.
> devi avere pazienza



Dilettevole come una scopa in culo.
O un piccone nella schiena.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, parlavi con me?
> non riesco a leggere le parole
> se mi soffermo sul colore.
> devi avere pazienza


Dai su.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

:rotfl:





Eretteo ha detto:


> Dilettevole come una scopa in culo.
> O un piccone nella schiena.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ditemi dove, per piacere.


Se hai bisogno di spiegazioni mi deludi sempre più:unhappy:. Non ho alcuna intenzione di farlo e scatenare un dibattito. Non faccio politica e posso fare a meno di confrontarmi con certi pseudo ragionamenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai bisogno di spiegazioni mi deludi sempre più:unhappy:. Non ho alcuna intenzione di farlo e scatenare un dibattito. Non faccio politica e posso fare a meno di confrontarmi con certi pseudo ragionamenti.


Va bene, ti deludo. Però qua si vive di dibattitti, non so se hai presente. Per favore: spiegami dove ha scritto castronerie.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Quoto Tebe circa i dati manomessi sull'aumento dei femminicidi...é solo che i mass-media ne danno pu' risalto rispetto al passato...e non so per quale motivo abbiano deciso ci lanciare questa campagna dove sembra che improvvisamente in Italia é aumetato in maniera esponenziale questo reato...O meglio bisognerebbe chiedersi perché CHI controlla i mass-media(che controlla il pensiero dell'italiano medio) abbia deciso ciò.....


I media seguono filoni d'interesse che possono essere le rapine in villa, poi gli scippi o gli investimenti da parte di ubriachi e così via. I motivi sono vari. Il grande complotto non esiste, credo (spero :carneval. Esistono più elementi che portano a concentrarsi su un argomento ciclicamente, oltre alle necessità di vendere giornali e avere audience accodandosi a quello che, iniziato volontariamente o involontariamente da qualcuno, riceve interesse. Certamente c'è il "complotto" di trovare argomenti più o meno ansiogeni per distrarre da altri argomenti e indirizzare l'indignazione su aspetti o fatalistici o per i quali si può aver già pronta una pseudo soluzione per apparire efficienti e giustamente legiferanti. Abbiamo visto in tempi recenti come lo stalcking abbia avuto un grande seguito e poi abbia dato lustro a una ministra che aveva trascorsi che lustravano gli occhi. In realtà la legge era del tutto superflua perché esistevano già reati e sanzioni per gli stessi relativamente alla persecuzione molesta. Non di meno queste operazioni massmediatiche e politiche si basano, per me, su un'accresciuta sensibilità, positiva, verso certi fenomeni e nel contempo la formano e la indirizzano.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, ti deludo. Però qua si vive di dibattitti, non so se hai presente. Per favore: spiegami dove ha scritto castronerie.


Oltre ad averle scritte praticamente ovunque e in un modo aggressivo e accusatorio individuando sempre in chi considera suoi opposti (credo bene, magari ragionano) cause, colpevoli, conniventi e portatori di soluzioni inefficaci, basterebbe leggere quell'invettiva in cui accusava "buonisti comunisti" (più o meno) di voler consegnare l'Italia ai gay e agli islamici, come se gli islamici fossero favorevoli ai matrimoni gay.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre ad averle scritte praticamente ovunque e in un modo aggressivo e accusatorio individuando sempre in chi considera suoi opposti (credo bene, magari ragionano) cause, colpevoli, conniventi e portatori di soluzioni inefficaci, basterebbe leggere quell'invettiva in cui accusava "buonisti comunisti" (più o meno) di voler consegnare l'Italia ai gay e agli islamici, come se gli islamici fossero favorevoli ai matrimoni gay.


Ma io dico eccezioni di merito, non di forma. Voglio dire: se Eretteo scrive che buona parte del problema delle esondazioni è che non puliscono gli alvei dei fiumi e non manutengono o rifanno gli argini, qual'è la castroneria?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io dico eccezioni di merito, non di forma. Voglio dire: se Eretteo scrive che buona parte del problema delle esondazioni è che non puliscono gli alvei dei fiumi e non manutengono o rifanno gli argini, qual'è la castroneria?


In mezzo a mille castronerie si possono (anzi si devono se è una tecnica politica) inserire cose vere. L'alveo comunque va pulito e non dragato, il dragaggio cambia l'alveo naturale e porta, durante le piene una maggiore velocità delle acque che consuma le rive. La costruzione in terre di golena è stata permessa, chi l'ha permessa? La scarsa manutenzione degli argini da chi non è stata fatta? i responsabili sono sempre gli stessi?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *In mezzo a mille castronerie* si possono (anzi si devono se è una tecnica politica) inserire cose vere. L'alveo comunque va pulito e non dragato, il dragaggio cambia l'alveo naturale e porta, durante le piene una maggiore velocità delle acque che consuma le rive. La costruzione in terre di golena è stata permessa, chi l'ha permessa? La scarsa manutenzione degli argini da chi non è stata fatta? i responsabili sono sempre gli stessi?


Ma io ho citato un post, mica mille. Pure la cosa della benzina verde, peraltro, è vera. Se poi ci attacchiamo al termine tecnico corretto tra dragaggio e pulitura per argomentare stiamo messi maluccio, ti dirò.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è neppure questo il punto, secondo me. Il punto è che le malattie della psiche sono, appunto, malattie. Sfighe che non abbiamo chiesto o meritato. E io mi auguro che nessuno di noi le sperimenti ma SO che non è possibile che quest'augurio si avveri. Se ti manca una gamba, tutti lo vedono e si dispiacciono, se invece le tue sinapsi funzionano male...  ehhh, no. Diventi colpevole. Una lardona che butta i figli dalla finestra. Vallo a spiegare che quella lardona PER COLPA DELLA SUA MALATTIA che però non è visibile ad occhio nudo era convinta di salvarli da una sorte peggiore, magari. Vallo a far capire che il cervello è solo un organo, passibile di malfunzionamenti indipendenti dalla nostra VOLONTA'. No, se un processo chimico non funziona e questo determina un comportamento che, sì, provoca la morte di altri, ma di cui hai la stessa responsabilità che avresti contraendo un virus...  sei un mostro da tenere legato ad un letto. Possibilmente affogando nei tuoi escrementi. Così risparmiamo pure. Senza pietà. Fino a che non tocca a noi, naturalmente.



ecco.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è neppure questo il punto, secondo me. Il punto è che le malattie della psiche sono, appunto, malattie. Sfighe che non abbiamo chiesto o meritato. E io mi auguro che nessuno di noi le sperimenti ma SO che non è possibile che quest'augurio si avveri. Se ti manca una gamba, tutti lo vedono e si dispiacciono, se invece le tue sinapsi funzionano male... ehhh, no. Diventi colpevole. Una lardona che butta i figli dalla finestra. Vallo a spiegare che quella lardona PER COLPA DELLA SUA MALATTIA che però non è visibile ad occhio nudo era convinta di salvarli da una sorte peggiore, magari. Vallo a far capire che il cervello è solo un organo, passibile di malfunzionamenti indipendenti dalla nostra VOLONTA'. No, se un processo chimico non funziona e questo determina un comportamento che, sì, provoca la morte di altri, ma di cui hai la stessa responsabilità che avresti contraendo un virus... sei un mostro da tenere legato ad un letto. Possibilmente affogando nei tuoi escrementi. Così risparmiamo pure. Senza pietà. Fino a che non tocca a noi, naturalmente.


Ma la questione non è la malattia. Essù.


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la questione non è la malattia. Essù.


nel caso citato da eretto però si. Ed in quel caso la malattia è basilare.
Senza quella non avrebbe buttato giù dal balcone nessuno.

E tra l'altro, una ricerca americana ha evidenziato come per esempio il pianto prolungato del proprio figlio e non quello delle altre, in alcune donne faccia scattare l'aggressività. Si illuminano proprio le aeree del cervello

Ora la cerco.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io ho citato un post, mica mille. Pure la cosa della benzina verde, peraltro, è vera. Se poi ci attacchiamo al termine tecnico corretto tra dragaggio e pulitura per argomentare stiamo messi maluccio, ti dirò.


Se non sai la differenza non sai come si tratti di due cose molto diverse. Comunque tendo a ignorare quell'utente, vorrei continuare su quella linea.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nel caso citato da eretto però si. Ed in quel caso la malattia è basilare.
> Senza quella non avrebbe buttato giù dal balcone nessuno.
> 
> E tra l'altro, una ricerca americana ha evidenziato come per esempio il pianto prolungato del proprio figlio e non quello delle altre, in alcune donne faccia scattare l'aggressività. Si illuminano proprio le aeree del cervello
> ...


Il punto, Gesù mio misericordia, è che quei bambini NON DOVEVANO STARE CON LA MADRE. Non è stato un raptus, sta tizia l'andava dicendo da mesi quello che voleva fare. E' stata ricoverata e dimessa come sana, ma ti dirò, a me se fosse malata o meno pare l'aspetto della vicenda assai meno interessante, PERCHE' CAZZO TRE BAMBINI SONO MORTI NON PER LA MALATTIA DELLA MADRE MA PER L'INCURIA DI CHI DOVEVA TOGLIERGLIELI, QUEI FIGLI. Almeno temporaneamente. Invece qua si tolgono i figli ai genitori magari per cazzate assurde e non quando si tratterebbe di salvargli la vita.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

non penso sia così facile distinguere, purtroppo.non vorrei mai essere nei panni di chi lo deve fare





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto, Gesù mio misericordia, è che quei bambini NON DOVEVANO STARE CON LA MADRE. Non è stato un raptus, sta tizia l'andava dicendo da mesi quello che voleva fare. E' stata ricoverata e dimessa come sana, ma ti dirò, a me se fosse malata o meno pare l'aspetto della vicenda assai meno interessante, PERCHE' CAZZO TRE BAMBINI SONO MORTI NON PER LA MALATTIA DELLA MADRE MA PER L'INCURIA DI CHI DOVEVA TOGLIERGLIELI, QUEI FIGLI. Almeno temporaneamente. *Invece qua si tolgono i figli ai genitori magari per cazzate assurde e non quando si tratterebbe di salvargli la vita*.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso sia così facile distinguere, purtroppo.non vorrei mai essere nei panni di chi lo deve fare


Infatti. I media si permettono di rendere pubbliche vicende dolorose e delicatissime dando risonanza al genitore a cui il minore è stato tolto presupponendone sempre l'idoneità e la buona fede. L'iter per procedere alla messa in sicurezza di un minore è piuttosto complesso, proprio per evitare azioni inopportune, e per questo a volte troppo lungo.


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Lo so che non risponderete,ma io continuo a porvi domanda.*



il leonka è diventata una disco
casa puond un centro sociale
a che ti riferivi esattamente?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso sia così facile distinguere, purtroppo.non vorrei mai essere nei panni di chi lo deve fare


E sta bene, ma se una minaccia di buttare i figli dal balcone non c'è tanto da distinguere, sai com'è.


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma se sono 12.000 anni che ci evolviamo,dopo l'ultimo diluvio?
> Ora stiamo per tornare all'agognata eta' dell'oro.
> Ci  abbiamo messo l'intero medioevo a disperdere i cromosomi di  Leonardo,Pico & affini,ora son 20 anni che importiamo sapienza via  mare,non resta che raccoglierne i frutti.
> 
> ...



veramente scrivo di cose che conosco
sei mai stato in una cava vicino a un fiume?
non si capisce quale sia la cava e quale il fiume
questo per dire che tu enumeri fatti e situazioni completamente slegate da ogni contesto, solo per "parlare alla pancia", ovvero per fare incazzare, e basta
secondo me


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> il leonka è diventata una disco
> casa puond un centro sociale
> a che ti riferivi esattamente?


Quarto tentativo.....


*Sentiamo,se un leghista sfegatato o un  naziskin avessero accoppato a colpi di piccone tre nigeriani o tre  cannonari del centro sociale,e poi l'intera nazione avesse opposto un  dignitoso e composto silenzio per non strumentalizzare,tu e la congrega  dei pacifisti politicammente corretti radical chic,cosa avreste fatto?
Sareste stati zitti?*


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente scrivo di cose che conosco
> sei mai stato in una cava vicino a un fiume?
> Si
> non si capisce quale sia la cava e quale il fiume
> ...


Veramente io cerco di rivolgermi al cervello,se poi a certe astanti prende la peristalsi inversa pazienza.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quarto tentativo.....
> 
> 
> *Sentiamo,se un leghista sfegatato o un  naziskin avessero accoppato a colpi di piccone tre nigeriani o tre  cannonari del centro sociale,e poi l'intera nazione avesse opposto un  dignitoso e composto silenzio per non strumentalizzare,tu e la congrega  dei pacifisti politicammente corretti radical chic,cosa avreste fatto?
> Sareste stati zitti?*


Tu confondi (volutamente se sei in malafede, involontariamente se sei proprio ignorante) omicidi compiuti da malati di mente con omicidi compiuti per ragioni ideologiche. Lì tra voi del KKK si bevono ombre anche di mattina?


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Veramente io cerco di rivolgermi al cervello,se poi a certe astanti prende la peristalsi inversa pazienza.



e allora come mai non sai che alcuni imprenditori cavano la mista dai fiumi? di notte?
ma a te basta dare la colpa del disastro ambientale a chi vuoi tu


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e allora come mai non sai che alcuni imprenditori cavano *la mista* dai fiumi? di notte?
> ma a te basta dare la colpa del disastro ambientale a chi vuoi tu


Ma non si dice "il misto"?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io ho citato un post, mica mille. Pure la cosa della benzina verde, peraltro, è vera. Se poi ci attacchiamo al termine tecnico corretto tra dragaggio e pulitura per argomentare stiamo messi maluccio, ti dirò.


Che sappia io il dragaggio si fa con la draga, che asporta dal fondale la sabbia e la ghiaia. Che vengono venduti e costano pure parecchio, ma con la draga non asporti tronchi, massi, automobili o biciclette. Il suo scopo è appunto quello di aumentare la profondità.
Dato che questi materiali erano molto richiesti, con la scusa di fare manutenzione ai fiumi si sbragava il fondale e si distruggeva l'ecosistema. Che servirà a qualcosa pure quello, c'era prima di noi.
Il problema delle esondazioni comunque, a sentire gli esperti che saranno tutti comunisti, è dovuto al dissesto idro-geologico del territorio. Quando piove abbiamo dilavamenti e frane perchè molti corsi d'acqua sono stati deviati, cementificati per una serie di motivi, comprese le centrali idroelettriche. 
Tutto questo dilavamento, unito al fatto che i corsi d'acqua sono stati modificati per creare i bacini,  porta un eccesso di detriti che non permette lo scorrimento delle acque.  
Così dicono.
E dicono pure quello che diceva Brunetta: scavare il fiume è controproducente perchè ne aumenti la velocità di scorrimento dell'acqua... e di quello che ci finisce in mezzo.
Bisognerebbe fare un risanamento del territorio, non si risolve scavando il fiume.
Per gli argini è un altro discorso, purtroppo la manutenzione è scarsa... ma  se i coltivatori(comunisti) si appropriano non so come di terreno che era golena...   oh, sono poi problemi loro quando il fiume esonda.
Le golene sono lì apposta.
Ah: quando è stata commercializzata la benzina verde le auto catalizzate c'erano già. Ovviamente quelle nuove.
E vorrei ribadire che Rosy Bindi non ha mai tentato di legalizzare l'infibulazione.
E che quando era ministro della sanità con l'approccio verso il metodo Di Bella ha impedito che si spendessero soldi pubblici per una roba che non aveva fondamento scientifico, mettendosi in una posizione scomodissima
Con tutto che non condivido il suo pensiero, è una persona che, fino a prova contraria, ha sempre mostrato dirittura morale, coerenza ed onestà, nonchè coraggio. A partire da quando spararono, a un metro da lei, a Bachelet che le morì tra le braccia.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In mezzo a mille castronerie si possono (anzi si devono se è una tecnica politica) inserire cose vere.
> Ma tu non fai politica.
> L'alveo comunque va pulito e non dragato,
> Ale',adesso cominciamo la serie delle cagate che la corrazzata di fantocci al confronto e' una fanfaluca.
> ...


Chissa' chi sono,visto che in certi comuni,dalla seconda guerra mondiale ad oggi c'e'  stato un continuo monocolore miniato?
Ed i sindaci stavano su per decenni?
Ed in certi casi si avvicendavano addirittura fra parenti stretti?
Chissa'?


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non si dice "il misto"?



qua si dice la mista
che in effetti è un misto di sabbia, terra e piccoli sassi


----------



## lunaiena (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In mezzo a mille castronerie si possono (anzi si devono se è una tecnica politica) inserire cose vere. L'alveo comunque va pulito e non dragato, il dragaggio cambia l'alveo naturale e porta, durante le piene una maggiore velocità delle acque che consuma le rive. La costruzione in terre di golena è stata permessa, chi l'ha permessa? La scarsa manutenzione degli argini da chi non è stata fatta? i responsabili sono sempre gli stessi?


ti assicuro che qui dopo l'alluvione del 2000 con due morti , un sacco di sfollati e tanti danni li hanno dragati eccome...
Ma intanto ci si pensa sempre dopo ...
E non si trova mai il responsabile ...solo tutti indignati ...ma cacchio certe cose si potrebbero prevenire ma finché 
non ci tocca prima persona ci mostriamo sempre sconvolti e pieni di buoni propositi...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quarto tentativo.....
> 
> 
> *Sentiamo,se un leghista sfegatato o un  naziskin avessero accoppato a colpi di piccone tre nigeriani o tre  cannonari del centro sociale,e poi l'intera nazione avesse opposto un  dignitoso e composto silenzio per non strumentalizzare,tu e la congrega  dei pacifisti politicammente corretti radical chic,cosa avreste fatto?
> Sareste stati zitti?*



Il problema non è rispondere. 

E' la domanda.

Che presuppone che chi risponde sia implicitamente d'accordo nel

1-equiparare il gesto di quel povero vecchio alla situazione da te immaginata
2-riconoscersi in una congrega di pacifisti politicamente corretti radical chic

Visto che non concordo nè in un punto nè nell'altro, che potrei mai rispondere?

Sono le domande fatte non per discutere dell'argomento, ma per puntare allo stomaco. Senza ragione, poi.

Potrei anche trovare le energie per ristabilire un piano equilibrato per discutere se sentirei le stesse cose davanti a un nero che piccona un bianco o un bianco che piccona un nero.
Ma da quello che ho letto, non ne vale la pena, con te, perchè non mi sembra che tu voglia, effettivamente, discutere.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu confondi (volutamente se sei in malafede, involontariamente se sei proprio ignorante) *omicidi compiuti da malati di mente* con omicidi compiuti per ragioni ideologiche. Lì tra voi del KKK si bevono ombre anche di mattina?


Lo sapevo che avrei ottenuto risposte geniali.
10 e lode.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto che non concordo nè in un punto nè nell'altro, che potrei mai rispondere?
> 
> Sono le domande fatte non per discutere dell'argomento, ma per puntare allo stomaco.


In realta' io punto al cervello.
Pero' con te se ne impara una nuova;la risposta non arriva perche' e' sbagliata la domanda.
Vai cosi'.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che sappia io il dragaggio si fa con la draga, che asporta dal fondale la sabbia e la ghiaia. Che vengono venduti e costano pure parecchio, ma con la draga non asporti tronchi, massi, automobili o biciclette. Il suo scopo è appunto quello di aumentare la profondità.
> Dato che questi materiali erano molto richiesti, con la scusa di fare manutenzione ai fiumi si sbragava il fondale e si distruggeva l'ecosistema. Che servirà a qualcosa pure quello, c'era prima di noi.
> Il problema delle esondazioni comunque, a sentire gli esperti che saranno tutti comunisti, è dovuto al dissesto idro-geologico del territorio. Quando piove abbiamo dilavamenti e frane perchè molti corsi d'acqua sono stati deviati, cementificati per una serie di motivi, comprese le centrali idroelettriche.
> Tutto questo dilavamento, unito al fatto che i corsi d'acqua sono stati modificati per creare i bacini, porta un eccesso di detriti che non permette lo scorrimento delle acque.
> ...



Un fiume non "si scava". Si pulisce, il fondo dico, se si vuole manutenderlo. E gli argini pure, come facevi notare. Il dissesto idrogeologico del nostro territorio, poi, è dovuto ad enne fattori, non tanto per la cementificazione degli argini dei fiumi, ma per la deforestazione a scopo edilizio (abusivo e non), di pascolo o altro, a cui non è seguita NESSUNA OPERA a supplire la funzione di quanto era stato tolto. 
Che il letto dei fiumi non si pulisca o che non si rifacciano gli argini è vero e sacrosanto, e che a volte il punto sia che magari sono zone sottoposte a qualche vincolo ambientale purtroppo alla cazzo di cane è verissimo. Che poi non sia l'unica ragione, chiaramente, è palese. 
La cosa della benzina è pure vera. Di macchine catalitiche all'epoca ne giravano comunque poche, rispetto al parco auto nazionale. Ed ecco fatto il danno, è evidente.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che sappia io il dragaggio si fa con la draga, che asporta dal fondale la sabbia e la ghiaia. Che vengono venduti e costano pure parecchio, ma con la draga non asporti tronchi, massi, automobili o biciclette. Il suo scopo è appunto quello di aumentare la profondità.
> Dato che questi materiali erano molto richiesti, con la scusa di fare manutenzione ai fiumi si sbragava il fondale e si distruggeva l'ecosistema. Che servirà a qualcosa pure quello, c'era prima di noi.
> Il problema delle esondazioni comunque, a sentire gli esperti che saranno tutti comunisti, è dovuto al dissesto idro-geologico del territorio. Quando piove abbiamo dilavamenti e frane perchè molti corsi d'acqua sono stati deviati, cementificati per una serie di motivi, comprese le centrali idroelettriche.
> Tutto questo dilavamento, unito al fatto che i corsi d'acqua sono stati modificati per creare i bacini,  porta un eccesso di detriti che non permette lo scorrimento delle acque.
> ...


Io non la vedo proprio così 
comunque si può essere anche così...
Ma intanto di puó stare a parlare per ore anni e secoli ,le disgrazie accadono 
me ci sono sempre dei buoni motivi per non sentirsi responsabili...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *qua si dice la mista
> *che in effetti è un misto di sabbia, terra e piccoli sassi


Terroni.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' io punto al cervello.
> Pero' con te se ne impara una nuova;la risposta non arriva perche' e' sbagliata la domanda.
> Vai cosi'.



Oh, yes.

Ce ne sono a iosa di domande così.

Tra coniugi, per esempio "perchè hai voluto umiliarmi così davanti a Mario?"
"perchè sei così stronza?"

Sono le domande che mirano non a capire una situazione, ma ad incazzarsi e basta.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah: quando è stata commercializzata la benzina verde le auto catalizzate c'erano già. Ovviamente quelle nuove.
> E vorrei ribadire che Rosy Bindi non ha mai tentato di legalizzare l'infibulazione.
> Pazienza che non leggiate i libri di Alice Oxman,ma delle gesta della Bindi (e della Turco) si parla su libri stampati.
> Il primo che mi viene in mente e' di Ida Magli,ma tanto a certe teste non serve portare prove,l'importante e' l'idea.
> E che quando era ministro della sanità con l'approccio verso il metodo Di Bella ha impedito che si spendessero soldi pubblici per una roba che non aveva fondamento scientifico, mettendosi in una posizione scomodissima


E qui la cagata monumentale;ha fatto fare sperimentazione su un gruppetto di cadaveri gia' devastati dalla chemio,che ovviamente son trapassati poco dopo,e cosi' ci siamo salvati dalla sperimentazione di un metodo che e' stato sperimentato in mezzo mondo,e che costa 10 volte meno della chemio.
Quindi non va bene.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oh, yes.
> 
> Ce ne sono a iosa di domande così.
> 
> ...



Continui in un circolo vizioso,come uno che non volendo scavalcare un sasso ci gira attorno.
La domanda e' semplicissima.
E la risposta si sa gia'.


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Continui in un circolo vizioso,come uno che non volendo scavalcare un sasso ci gira attorno.
> La domanda e' semplicissima.
> *E la risposta si sa gia*'.



Vedi?
Non volevi sapere che ne pensavo io di un certo evento.
Volevi dimostrare quello che già pensi.

Non era una domanda, la tua. Era una provocazione, strutturata in modo tale che già solo a rispondere accettavi presupposti che io non condivido.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un fiume non "si scava". Si pulisce, il fondo dico, se si vuole manutenderlo. E gli argini pure, come facevi notare. Il dissesto idrogeologico del nostro territorio, poi, è dovuto ad enne fattori, non tanto per la cementificazione degli argini dei fiumi, ma per la deforestazione a scopo edilizio (abusivo e non), di pascolo o altro, a cui non è seguita NESSUNA OPERA a supplire la funzione di quanto era stato tolto.
> Che il letto dei fiumi non si pulisca o che non si rifacciano gli argini è vero e sacrosanto, e che a volte il punto sia che magari sono zone sottoposte a qualche vincolo ambienta purtroppo alla cazzo di cane è verissimo. Che poi non sia l'unica ragione, chiaramente, è palese.
> La cosa della benzina è pure vera. Di macchine catalitiche all'epoca ne giravano comunque poche, rispetto al parco auto nazionale. Ed ecco fatto il danno, è evidente.


io vivo a 30 metri da un fiume. Viene pulito costantemente dall'amministrazione(ma non dragano il fondale se non per rimuovere cumuli che si formano e che possono diventare pericolosi) in collaborazione con la forestale e le associazioni di volontari. Con l'ultima piena è venuto giù il mondo in 24 ore: c'era una catasta enorme di tronchi che premeva sui piloni di un ponte, ha fatto diga, il fiume è esondato: ha allagato le golene e danneggiato alcune strutture del parco. Cosa ci facevi con una draga? Come mai tutti quegli alberi(alberi per la maggior parte morti da tempo) erano venuti giù? Perchè nessuno cura più i boschi, nessuno fa più legna. Non c'è convenienza economica, i boschi sono abbandonati, da noi non ci sono neppure più barriere antiincendio. Sì, il dissesto idrogeologico è dovuto a tutti quei fattori di cui parlavi... ma ne vogliamo dar colpa a chi cerca di difendere l'ambiente?  O invece a chi per effettuare speculazioni ha aggirato o saltato a piè pari i vincoli? E ce ne saranno pure fatti male, dei vincoli, ma prima avevamo una situazione di depredazione selvaggia, la fauna era sparita, gli ecosistemi venivano stravolti.
Da qualche anno le sponde si stanno ripopolando di uccelli perchè nel fiume ci sono di nuovo rane e pesci: ci facciamo una bella colata di cemento sopra?
La storia della benzina verde me la ricordo probabilmente meglio di te: ma se è stata una politica diffusa a livello mondiale, cosa si doveva fare?
Si sono seguite le direttive europee, tutta europa è passata alla benzina verde, non siamo stati strani noi.
Ma abbiamo avuto per un periodo le due benzine, non si è passati alla sola verde in un giorno.
E mi ricordo anche che tutti sapevano che se non avevi la catalitica e usavi la verde, seminavi agenti cancerogeni.
Mi ricordo anche che si poteva montare il catalizzatore... che costava un botto.
Stava poi ai singoli individui scegliere di seguire o meno le leggi, come sempre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E qui la cagata monumentale;ha fatto fare sperimentazione su un gruppetto di cadaveri gia' devastati dalla chemio,che ovviamente son trapassati poco dopo,e cosi' ci siamo salvati dalla sperimentazione di un metodo che e' stato sperimentato in mezzo mondo,e che costa 10 volte meno della chemio.
> Quindi non va bene.


Infatti nel mondo intero non si è trovato un oncologo di fama dico uno che abbia* adottato *il metodo.
L'hanno bocciato persino nel terzo mondo.
Ma si sa, gli oncologi non capiscono una minchia di cancro.

Ida Magli: la ex-paleontologa che scrive sul 'Giornale'? No, non ho letto i suoi libri, se stai parlando di lei. Ma non è la sola che evito di leggere.
Del resto per vedere comunisti dappertutto in Italia bisogna essere paleontologi.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io vivo a 30 metri da un fiume. Viene pulito costantemente dall'amministrazione(ma non dragano il fondale se non per rimuovere cumuli che si formano e che possono diventare pericolosi) in collaborazione con la forestale e le associazioni di volontari. Con l'ultima piena è venuto giù il mondo in 24 ore: c'era una catasta enorme di tronchi che premeva sui piloni di un ponte, ha fatto diga, il fiume è esondato: ha allagato le golene e danneggiato alcune strutture del parco. Cosa ci facevi con una draga? Come mai tutti quegli alberi(alberi per la maggior parte morti da tempo) erano venuti giù? Perchè nessuno cura più i boschi, nessuno fa più legna. Non c'è convenienza economica, i boschi sono abbandonati, da noi non ci sono neppure più barriere antiincendio. Sì, il dissesto idrogeologico è dovuto a tutti quei fattori di cui parlavi... ma ne vogliamo dar colpa a chi cerca di difendere l'ambiente? O invece a chi per effettuare speculazioni ha aggirato o saltato a piè pari i vincoli? E ce ne saranno pure fatti male, dei vincoli, ma prima avevamo una situazione di depredazione selvaggia, la fauna era sparita, gli ecosistemi venivano stravolti.
> Da qualche anno le sponde si stanno ripopolando di uccelli perchè nel fiume ci sono di nuovo rane e pesci: ci facciamo una bella colata di cemento sopra?
> La storia della benzina verde me la ricordo probabilmente meglio di te: ma se è stata una politica diffusa a livello mondiale, cosa si doveva fare?
> Si sono seguite le direttive europee, tutta europa è passata alla benzina verde, non siamo stati strani noi.
> ...


Il problema di vivere in un certo contesto è che poi spesso ci si riferisce solo a quello. Questo è un bel cruccio per chi poi deve farvi da contraltare, perchè Free, Lothar, in parte anche tu contestualizzate continuamente i discorsi, riducendoli a volte a "eh, ma a casa mia è successo questo/quello, non è vero quindi che in Italia/mondo/universo succede quello che dici". 
Qui dove sto io, per dire, è capitato PROPRIO perchè i fiumi non si puliscono. Dove sto io ma anche in millemilioni di altri casi. Poi, chiaramente, succede anche che l'opera meglio tenuta od il fiume meglio manuteso abbia un tracollo o una tracimazione perchè è piovuto a morte in quella zona è c'è stata quindi un portata d'acqua inusualmente importante, con tutto quello che questo comporta (tronchi/detriti annessi). Cioè, la cose poi capitano, per millemila ragioni. Che però più di queste ragioni si possano ascrivere alla stupidità umana, che sia ambientalista o meno, è evidente. Cioè, non è che uno che fa l'ambientalista radicale non possa far danno come uno che spianerebbe volentieri tutto per farci un megacentrocommerciale con parcheggio per trombare extra annesso per far felice Er Micione. Non è che agli ambientalisti ed a vincoli posti malamente e senza senso non si possa dar conto d'essere particolarmente pervicaci nella loro stupidità da non capire che certe opere di manutenzione all'ambiente FANNO BENE INVECE CHE MALE semplicemente perchè loro si definiscono ecocompatibili e quindi tu (non tu tu, un'ipotetico interlocutore) li inserisci automaticamente nella categoria "BUONI". Eh no. E vabbè.
Poi, sull'Europa e sul "ce lo chiede l'Europa" sarebbe da discutere per ore. Ma io ho fame. Sta cosa della benzina è stata semplicemente, pure qui, stupida che lo dicesse l'Europa o Dio in persona. E se l'abbiamo applicata supinamente aderendo al resto d'Europa come dici, allora siamo stati doppiamente stupidi (come anche adesso, diciamo).


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema di vivere in un certo contesto è che poi spesso ci si riferisce solo a quello. Questo è un bel cruccio per chi poi deve farvi da contraltare, perchè Free, Lothar, in parte anche tu contestualizzate continuamente i discorsi, riducendoli a volte a "eh, ma a casa mia è successo questo/quello, non è vero quindi che in Italia/mondo/universo succede quello che dici".
> Qui dove sto io, per dire, è capitato PROPRIO perchè i fiumi non si puliscono. Dove sto io ma anche in millemilioni di altri casi. Poi, chiaramente, succede anche che l'opera meglio tenuta od il fiume meglio manuteso abbia un tracollo o una tracimazione perchè è piovuto a morte in quella zona è c'è stata quindi un portata d'acqua inusualmente importante, con tutto quello che questo comporta (tronchi/detriti annessi). Cioè, la cose poi capitano, per millemila ragioni. Che però più di queste ragioni si possano ascrivere alla stupidità umana, che sia ambientalista o meno, è evidente. Cioè, non è che uno che fa *l'ambientalista radicale non possa far danno come uno che spianerebbe volentieri tutto per farci un megacentrocommerciale con parcheggio per trombare extra annesso per far felice Er Micione. *Non è che agli ambientalisti ed a vincoli posti malamente e senza senso non si possa dar conto d'essere particolarmente pervicaci nella loro stupidità da non capire che certe opere di manutenzione all'ambiente FANNO BENE INVECE CHE MALE semplicemente perchè loro si definiscono ecocompatibili e quindi tu (non tu tu, un'ipotetico interlocutore) li inserisci automaticamente nella categoria "BUONI". Eh no. E vabbè.
> Poi, sull'Europa e sul "ce lo chiede l'Europa" sarebbe da discutere per ore. Ma io ho fame. Sta cosa della benzina è stata semplicemente, pure qui, stupida che lo dicesse l'Europa o Dio in persona. E se l'abbiamo applicata supinamente aderendo al resto d'Europa come dici, allora siamo stati doppiamente stupidi (come anche adesso, diciamo).


certo, sono d'accordo. Vai a mangiare.


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2013)

tuttavia, se non si contestualizza mai, la colpa è sempre di...chi è il nostro colpevole preferito

tipo il ghanese a milano, non credo che sia arrivato col barcone con l'intento di fare una strage di milanesi
il problema sono le maglie larghe delle leggi sull'immigrazione , sull'asilo politico e sull'espulsione
leggi troppo permissive e a volte non rispettate dalle stesse forze dell'ordine (tipo le espulsioni), anche per mancanza di fondi, o di trattati internazionali con alcuni Paesi
il tipo era evidentemente una mina vagante che purtroppo è arrivata a milano, piuttosto che in un altro posto dove forse sarebbe stato abbattuto come un cane rabbioso, oppure rispedito al mittente, o chissà che altro
poi dipende eh, tanto per contestualizzare: a un imprenditore che conosco è capitato di provare a mettere in moto legalmente l'assunzione di due muratori albanesi che erano già qui clandestini, e alle ore 17 dello stesso giorno i due erano su un aereo diretto in albania
argomenti complessi e dalle mille sfaccettature, che a volte producono risultati assurdi se non proprio paradossali,  non esiste Il Colpevole Buonista di Eretteo, secondo me, bensì questi sono i risultati di macchinari infernali tacconati alla bisogna dai vari governi...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia, se non si contestualizza mai, la colpa è sempre di...chi è il nostro colpevole preferito
> 
> tipo il ghanese a milano, non credo che sia arrivato col barcone con l'intento di fare una strage di milanesi
> il problema sono le maglie larghe delle leggi sull'immigrazione , sull'asilo politico e sull'espulsione
> ...


Il mio vicino Indiano, laureato, moglie laureata che ha qui un'attività commerciale...
Alla faccia del cazzo
dice sempre
benedetto sia Fini e Bossi G!

La legge Bossi Fini
ci ha tolto dai malandrini!


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio vicino Indiano, laureato, moglie laureata che ha qui un'attività commerciale...
> Alla faccia del cazzo
> dice sempre
> benedetto sia Fini e Bossi G!
> ...



ecco, la legge BF sui flussi prevede che la domanda di ingresso sia fatta dai datori di lavoro, con i lavoratori al loro paese in attesa di avere il permesso
invece in coda alle poste c'erano solo clandestini, già in Italia
allora io sono andata al bar e ho detto: ma come mai non li caricano tutti quanti su un pullman e li portano in aeroporto?
eh?:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, la legge BF sui flussi prevede che la domanda di ingresso sia fatta dai datori di lavoro, con i lavoratori al loro paese in attesa di avere il permesso
> invece in coda alle poste c'erano solo clandestini, già in Italia
> allora io sono andata al bar e ho detto: ma come mai non li caricano tutti quanti su un pullman e li portano in aeroporto?
> eh?:singleeye:


Allora andiamo a vedere come si può entrare negli altri stati no?
Per esempio partiamo dalla Norvegia e dalla Svezia...

Mettiamoci da straccioni da centro sociale e vediamo come va in dogana...

E quando ci chiedono che facciamo lì...diciamo...noi non lo sappiamo ditecelo voi...:singleeye:


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora andiamo a vedere come si può entrare negli altri stati no?
> Per esempio partiamo dalla Norvegia e dalla Svezia...
> 
> Mettiamoci da straccioni da centro sociale e vediamo come va in dogana...
> ...


ma guarda che un paio di anni fa, quando c'è stata l'ultima invasione, la francia  bloccava i nordafricani che erano sbarcati da noi e che volevano andare dai parenti in francia, con la storia che non avevano non so più quanti €uro, che è la somma minima prevista dalla legge


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che un paio di anni fa, quando c'è stata l'ultima invasione, la francia  bloccava i nordafricani che erano sbarcati da noi e che volevano andare dai parenti in francia, con la storia che non avevano non so più quanti €uro, che è la somma minima prevista dalla legge


Embè?
Quando sono andato in Svezia per concerti, alla frontiera sapevano chi ero, dove alloggiavo, e perchè ero nel loro paese.

Embè?
Quando sono stato studente a Bologna andai a dichiarare in questura dove dimoravo e perchè...

Se la legge prevede che in un paese entri con tot valuta...o hai tot valuta o non entri...

E da noi?
Foglio di via no?
Hai 15 giorni per lasciare il paese...e do vanno?

Pigliano il primo treno per una grande città e s'imboscano di nuovo...

C'è Sienne qui no?

Andiamo a vedere in Svizzera quanto ospitali e tolleranti sono con gli stranieri eh?

Facciamo la prova?
Ci andiamo?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Guarda che qua non sei mica nel traffico serale del rientro dei borgatari a tor bella monaca,che chi urla di piu' ha ragggione.
> E forse qualcuno ha mai pensato che eliminare le teste di cazzo non si puo' e non si dovrebbe?
> 
> Noo??? Eppure da come ti esprimi tu direi che sia così ... Quindi come ho spiegato brevemente  a Sbri ieri in un post ( che forse hai letto) sono semplicemente scesa al tuo livello dialettico nella conversazione... Eppure qui diversi urlano cos'è vale solo per alcuni per altri no ??? Si forse qualcuno lo ha pensato ( tu per esempio?) ed io infatti mi sono adeguata al tuo pensiero, occhio per occhio dente per dente, una donna impazzita da problemi mentali tanto da uccidere i propri figli in meno tot numero di uomini ( e c'è ne sono a iosa) che giornalmente uccidono donne in meno.. Mi sembra che mi sono allineata  no??? Di cosa ti lamenti  orsù .


 per ora può bastare ... Forse:smile: ciao a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quarto tentativo.....
> 
> 
> *Sentiamo,se un leghista sfegatato o un  naziskin avessero accoppato a colpi di piccone tre nigeriani o tre  cannonari del centro sociale,e poi l'intera nazione avesse opposto un  dignitoso e composto silenzio per non strumentalizzare,tu e la congrega  dei pacifisti politicammente corretti radical chic,cosa avreste fatto?
> Sareste stati zitti?*


Lucciole per lanterne... Stai equiparando una violenza razziale o razzista o politica con una violenza su una donna inerme???  Quindi sei d'accordo nel picchiare o uccidere una donna .. ??? Si...no..non lo so.... Ariciaoooo :canna:


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto, Gesù mio misericordia, è che quei bambini NON DOVEVANO STARE CON LA MADRE. Non è stato un raptus, sta tizia l'andava dicendo da mesi quello che voleva fare. E' stata ricoverata e dimessa come sana, ma ti dirò, a me se fosse malata o meno pare l'aspetto della vicenda assai meno interessante, PERCHE' CAZZO TRE BAMBINI SONO MORTI NON PER LA MALATTIA DELLA MADRE MA PER L'INCURIA DI CHI DOVEVA TOGLIERGLIELI, QUEI FIGLI. Almeno temporaneamente. Invece qua si tolgono i figli ai genitori magari per cazzate assurde e non quando si tratterebbe di salvargli la vita.


Ma certo che il punto è che non dovevano stare con la madre.
E' per quello che dico se conoscete le leggi sulle malattie mentali in italia.
Parli di incuria?
Ti auguro di non avere mai un sofferente psichico in casa.
Non è incuria.
E che proprio non ce la fai.
Nessuno ti aiuta.
Non puoi ricoverarla a meno che non si faccia un tso. Ma i tso finiscono e sono di nuovo fuori.
Finchè non fanno male a qualcuno non li curano, se loro non vogliono farsi curare.
 in questo momento per esempio, se avessi tre figli e una moglie fuori di testa, che faresti? la fai ricoverare certo f
Se si, per quanto tempo?
Te la rimandano a casa e tu non puoi cacciarla.

Rispondi a questo.

Che faresti?


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2013)

Non puoi rispondermi di farla rinchiudere perchè la legge non te lo permette, a meno che tu non avvi una causa per toglierle la liberta di scegliere e dichiarala incapace di intendere e di volere.
Anni.
E nel frattempo?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Tebe, il punto da cui era partito Eretteo era proprio che nessuno fa un cazzo di quello che dovrebbe fare, ovvero proprio che nessuno ti aiuta, esattamente. Io in casa ne ho avuto uno che stava poco bene ed in famiglia un'altra, che non viveva proprio con me ma comunque. Se avessi una moglie in quelle condizioni farei di tutto per farla aiutare ed in ogni caso interdire, ma a QUALSIASI costo la terrei lontana dai bambini, anche se per farlo dovessi allontanarmene io stesso (tipo da parenti, istituti, o che so).


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Esprimo ammirazione per chi si è imbarcata in un'impresa frustrante e inutile. Ciao "ragazze"


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esprimo ammirazione per chi si è imbarcata in un'impresa frustrante e inutile. Ciao "ragazze"


Perchè quel "ragazze" virgolettato?


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2013)

brunetta eri anche tu una ragazza in rosso per franca?
ho pensato di sì


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta eri anche tu una ragazza in rosso per franca?
> ho pensato di sì


Perchè tu lo eri? Minchia, Minni. O anche Minni, minchia.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> brunetta eri anche tu una ragazza in rosso per franca?
> ho pensato di sì


Avrei voluto ma non ho potuto. Col pensiero c'ero.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè quel "ragazze" virgolettato?


Perché non mi pare ci sia nessuna sotto i trenta e sarebbe stato più opportuno usare donne; ragazze era per dare un tono affettuoso e leggero (utile dopo tanta pesantezza).


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non mi pare ci sia nessuna sotto i trenta e sarebbe stato più opportuno usare donne; ragazze era per dare un tono affettuoso e leggero (utile dopo tanta pesantezza).


Si ma scherzavo. Umpf.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si ma scherzavo. Umpf.


Metti un'emoticon con il sorriso e capisco. Grazie :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (7 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esprimo ammirazione per chi si è imbarcata in un'impresa frustrante e inutile.Ciao "ragazze" :smile:


Si, adesso a 65 anni son ragazze



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lucciole per lanterne... Stai equiparando una  violenza razziale o razzista o politica con una violenza su una donna  inerme???  Quindi sei d'accordo nel picchiare o uccidere una donna .. ??? Si...no..non lo so.... Ariciaoooo :canna:


E'  bella questa discussione,perche' ci sono questi teoremi di una  logicita' cristallina che nemmeno gianfranco d'angelo al drive in




free ha detto:


> tuttavia, se non si contestualizza mai, la colpa è sempre di...chi è il nostro colpevole preferito
> Se uno mi ammazza a colpi di piccone tre persone,non contesto il contesto.
> Chi sbaglia paga,in uno stato civile.
> All'estero,se uno non paga una fornitura,lo minacci di fargli causa.
> ...


Lascia perdere i macchinari e l'inferno;il fatto e' che in italia vige l'impunita'.
Ed il sistema non lo riforma nessuno,perche' fa comodo.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti nel mondo intero non si è trovato un oncologo di fama dico uno che abbia* adottato *il metodo.
> L'hanno bocciato persino nel terzo mondo.
> Ma si sa, gli oncologi non capiscono una minchia di cancro.
> Eh si,perche' tu lo sai se l'hanno adottato  in tutto o in parte,quanto,quando e chi l'ha sperimentato,sulle tue  riviste ne parlan tutti i giorni degli oncologi di fama sparsi per il  mondo.
> ...


Guarda che per fare il paleontologo serve un cervello cosi'.
Per stimarsi a votare come te bastano altri organi.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Non volevi sapere che ne pensavo io di un certo evento.
> Volevi dimostrare quello che già pensi.
> 
> Non era una domanda, la tua. Era una provocazione, strutturata in modo  tale che già solo a rispondere accettavi presupposti che io non  condivido.


E invece e' una domanda,destinata ad essere inevasa.....
Potrei  chiedere un milione di altre cose,del tipo;se in Italia un "migrante"  (come lo chiamate voi) uccidesse un ragazzetto di 25 anni che serve il  suo paese nell'esercito prima investendolo con l'auto,poi crivellandolo  di colpi e poi tagliandogli la testa,voi quante  bottilgie stappereste  al centro sociale?
E se invece un militare lo facesse ad uno scimmione,quante piazze rivoltereste?
Domande,e mai risposte......


----------



## free (7 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si, adesso a 65 anni son ragazze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma lo scimmione sarebbe un negro?


----------



## Eretteo (11 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma lo scimmione sarebbe un negro?


Queste efferate dimostrazioni di razzismo intransigente fanno risuonare codesto forum di lontani e biechi echi nazifascisti.
Emozioni forti che scuotono il mio animo sensibile fin nelle fondamenta.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Queste efferate dimostrazioni di razzismo intransigente fanno risuonare codesto forum di lontani e biechi echi nazifascisti.
> Emozioni forti che scuotono il mio animo sensibile fin nelle fondamenta.



prego, non ringraziarmi


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

free puoi spingere la carrozzella nel terrazzo?


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> free puoi spingere la carrozzella nel terrazzo?



sì, con animo sensibile però


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, con animo sensibile però


quello sempre, mi raccomando


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello sempre, mi raccomando


occacchio stavo ristrutturando la balaustra...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Giugno 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> occacchio stavo ristrutturando la balaustra...


:singleeye:


----------

